# El SEXO gay NO es como en las pelis PORNO, es aún mucho más ABYECTO [Y os lo demuestro con mi EXPERIENCIA PERSONAL tras 15 años follando culos]



## JoséBatallas (28 Feb 2021)

Lo primero es una breve introducción donde explicaros la nomenclatura básica de este mundillo.

- ACTIVO: Es el que reparte estopa, tanto te monta un mueble ikea con tu culo como te lo destroza. Suele ser el macho cabrío, el que toma la iniciativa ya no solo en el sexo sino que suele ser el dominante de la relación sentimental. El que lleva los pantalones, el que dirige y reparte estopa en el acto sexual, el más masculino de la relación. El que lleva la voz cantante. El que te folla el culo a ti para entendernos.

- PASIVO: Es el afeminado y sumiso de la relación. El muerdealmohadas, el que pierde aceite, la reinona o locaza, el que tiene pluma, sarasa, bujarra. El que pone el culo para que nos entendamos.


Esto fue así durante la mayor parte de la historia. Era suficiente con estos dos roles diferenciativos de los tipos de maricones existentes. Como el mundo avanza y se ha vuelto un mundo de locos donde la ideologia LGTBI es promocionada día y noche en los medios de comunicación, y hasta en los colegios, actualmente hemos pasado de 2 roles a 5.

Ahora tambien existe el VERSATIL (tanto da como recibe), y el versatil más activo y el versatil mas pasivo que no creo que sea necesario explicar.


Lo segundo es aclarar que yo NO soy maricon. Sencillamente soy un depravado sexual que es capaz de follarse cualquier cosa con patas. Creo que en el léxico actual a esta desviación se la conoce con el término de BISEXUALIDAD.

Prefiero el culo de una mujer al de un hombre. Y creo que prefiero en general a las mujeres que a los hombres. Sin embargo llevo tanto tiempo sin follar un coño de una mujer que si quisiese hacerlo hoy probablemente tendria que consultar algún manual en internet.

Y entonces ¿por que follas culos de hombres? Os preguntaréis. La respuesta es sencilla. Por dos motivos de peso fundamentales: Seguridad legal y todas las facilidades del mundo para lograr el coito en tiempo record. La infame Ley Viogen no se aplica entre los muerdealmohadas. Hoy en día cualquier arpía puede mandarte al talego con solo su palabra. Y el sexo express entre maricones es a la carta, con alguna APP de ligoteo, en 5 minutos y solo tres o cuatro frases ya tienes un polvo concertado. Evito estar durante meses sacando a pasear y hablando todos los dias por whatsapp con alguna endiosada.



Y ahora entremos en detalles….


- Primero. La problemática del BOCA-CULO-BOCA. Da igual que lo sepas, que lo tengas estudiado y memorizado y que te hayas perjurado una y mil veces más no cometer ese error. Antes o después lo cometes. Da igual si es el alcohol, el popper o los nervios del momento que te impiden pensar con claridad. Antes o después acabarás chupando una verga que ha entrado en tu culo (o en el de otro) y te la llevarás a la boca. Cuando ya has chupado esa misma polla un rato antes cuando aun estaba inmaculada y la pruebas posteriormente caes al momento del error cometido porque esa sutil diferencia entre el antes y despues es interceptada ipso-facto por tus papilas gustativas.



- Segundo. El convencionalismo social y casi obligación formal que tiene el activo de COMER el CULO del pasivo antes del coito, durante y/o después.

Como muy pocos de ustedes sabrán existen unas leyes no escritas entre los maricones que deben ser cumplidas sin excepción. Una de ellas dictamina que el ACTIVO está obligado a comerle el culo al PASIVO antes de introducirle su miembro fálico por el conducto rectal.

Es curiosa esta práctica porque solo ocurre en ese sentido y no al revés. (hablo en términos generales, siempre hay excepciones). Es muy raro encontrarte un pasivo que le coma el culo al activo. Ni al pasivo le gusta comer culos ni al activo que se lo coman a el. Y que quereis que os diga pero comer culos ajenos no es siempre plato de muy buen gusto.

He comido culos y culos. Me he cansado de comer culos. Culos de jovencitos gays impolutos en los que bien se podia hacer una churrascada en su interior.

Pero por mucha higiene y mucha lavativa interior cuando estas ahí, escarvando en la mina, erre que erre con la lengua, con la nariz pegada entre las dos nalgas, a un centímetro del ojo de mordor, algo de tufillo siempre llega, aunque sea muy ligero, y creerme cuando os repito que no es plato de buen gusto



- Tercero. Las FLATULENCIAS y VENTOSIDADES

Cuando practicas sexo anal puede darse la circunstancia de que introduzcas AIRE, sí has oido bien, AIRE, pequeñas burbujas de aire que son introducidas justo cuando se esta produciendo el toma y daca. El activo con su falo introduce involuntariamente oxigeno en el interior del intestino del pasivo y una vez que el falo es extraido ese aire escapa hacia la superficie con el correspondiente, y posible, estruendo sonoro.

Esto me pasaba frecuentemente con un ex novio que tuve que se tiraba estas flatulencias justo despues de mantener relaciones sexuales, cuando en cualquier otra circunstancia no se producía.



- Cuarto punto. Ese en el que muchos pensarían una vez leído el título del hilo. Pues sí. Que voy a contar de eso que no sepáis o no os hayáis podido imaginar. Son los denominados “accidentes”. Es de lo peor que te puede ocurrir durante el sexo con un hombre. Que el mismo te diga “para” o “espera” “he manchao”.

Obviamente el culo de un hombre no fue concebido para introducir y sacar penes. Más bien tiene que ver con ciertas necesidadades fisiologicas de evacuación. Esto conlleva, como todos podéis imaginaros, con que sea bastante frecuente este tipo de accidentes, sobretodo cuando practicas sexo con gente joven de entre 18-30 años los cuales no están tan experimentados como los veteranos en prácticas de higiene rectal.

Yo como activo que soy no os puedo desvelar muchos secretos sobre las medidas sanitarias y de higiene adoptadas por los pasivos puesto que ni me afecta ni me concierne. Lo que os puedo contar es que aprender el ancestral arte de las lavativas (ya sea mediante enemas o enchufándose la manguera de la ducha en la cavidad rectal antes de ser empotrados) es todo un ritual de iniciación sagrado por el que todo pasivo debe pasar.

Al igual que los culos que irrigan, hay lavativas de todas las formas y tamaños, desde botellas con suero salino listas para su uso hasta complejísimos dispositivos para conectar a la ducha, solo aptos para veteranos.

Pero por muchas medidas que el pasivo adopte nunca se está libre de que ocurran estos accidentes. Bajo mi experiencia cuanto más grande la tengas más probabilidades de que alcances una dimension más lejana de la que pudo llegar el agua de la ducha, y por consigiuiente acabes sacando al exterior protuberancias que jamás te hubiese gustado conocer.

Os aseguro que cuando estos accidentes ocurren el polvo está finiquitado casi al 100%. Ya no es solo que debáis interrumpir por motivos de fuerza mayor el coito para que el pasivo pueda ir a la ducha a limpiarse, sino que ya directamente te corta el rollo por completo. Da igual que se limpie y el pasivo regrese a la cama limpio porque el tufillo quizás siga impregnado en la habitación, o lo que es peor, en la propia cama, la cual también has manchado en el accidente.

Lo mejor cuando esto ocurre es vestirte rápido y volverte por donde has venido.



- Y ahora, y para terminar, lo peor que te puede pasar en una relación sexual entre hombres. Es mucho peor que lo anterior según mi humilde opinión y curiosamente es algo muy poco conocido.

Si cabe no es tan conocido porque solo puede producirse cuando estas follando sin condon, algo que entre el mundillo gay es bastante desaconsejable.

Esto vendría siendo como una eclosion de todos los problemas anteriormente citados en uno solo que termina por implosionar de manera fatídica. Es lo que yo llamo “bomba de Mordor” y creerme cuando os digo que es de las peores visiones que puede tener una persona en esta vida. No se lo recomiendo ni a mi peor enemigo.

Por suerte para que se produzca tiene que haber una serie de concatenaciones entre factores como el hecho de follar sin condon, introducción de aire en el recto (ya comentado) y el hecho indispensable de haberse corrido en el interior.

Cuando todos estos factores confluyen en uno solo puede no pasar nada o bien que pase este fatídico desenlace que me está costando describiros. Siento nauseas con solo volver a recordar esas imágenes en mi memoria.

Como decía, cuando esos factores culminan en uno solo puede suceder lo siguiente. Tras la evacuación del falo del conducto interior y pasados unos segundos o minutos el pasivo puede llevarse de repente las manos al estomago, fruncir el entrecejo y poner cara de circunstancia.

La sensación que sentirá el pasivo en ese momento es que se caga y que no puede hacer nada por evitarlo y entonces ocurre…. Lo expulsa.

Y ahí lo tenemos. El procedimiento es similar a lo que relataba anteriormente de las ventosidades. Aire en el interior producido por la introduccion del pene que debe ser evacuado. Pero en esta ocasión hay una sutil diferencia. Nos hemos corrido en el interior. Lo que va a salir disparado con fuerza del culo del pasivo será una especie de protomasilla nauseabunda formada por aire, semen y mierda todo junto en una misma burbuja que ha venido para robarte el protagonismo y ponerle el broche de oro, y toque final, a la romántica noche.


Resumen: El sexo GAY es muy SUCIO.


----------



## Karlb (28 Feb 2021)

@dabuti


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Feb 2021)




----------



## El Tio Calambres (28 Feb 2021)

Hilo gayer per excellence donde la "denuncia" y la promoción se confunden en un todo indistinguible


----------



## t_chip (28 Feb 2021)

Nos invade la mierda progre.
En este caso, literalmente.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Tio Calambres (28 Feb 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> Nos invade la mierda progre.
> En este caso, literalmente.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Cuanto mejor para el OP habria sido no salirse de sus hilos sobre tortillas de patatas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Feb 2021)

El Tio Calambres dijo:


> Cuanto mejor para el OP habria sido no salirse de sus hilos sobre tortillas de patatas.



Soy una caja de sorpresas....


----------



## Shadowex (28 Feb 2021)

Espectacular el post la verdad 10/10


----------



## El Tio Calambres (28 Feb 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Soy una caja de sorpresas....



No es ninguna sorpresa que la Guarderia sea el espacio propicio que muchos maricones utilizan para salir del armario.


----------



## Impactrueno (28 Feb 2021)

Haced con vuestros culos y rabos lo que querais, pero que asco da vuestras depravaciones. En el pecado llevais la penitencia. 

El tema de las lavativas ni habia escuchado de ellas hasta que hace unos meses hablaron sobre ello en una serie de Netflics que estaba viendo. Fue la primera y ultima vez que me he acercado a ese invento del demonio.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Feb 2021)

ES una enfermedad.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Feb 2021)

Si cabe se me olvidó comentar el esperpento hotelero que he dejado tras mi paso al abandonar las habitaciones de múltiples hoteles de mi ciudad y que entiendo que será una constante en las relaciones entre maricones.

Lo habitual es dejar las sábanas del hotel con hasta cuatro tipos diferentes de manchas: sudor, lefa, mierda y sangre.

Me sabe mal por las señoritas de la limpieza pero que puedo hacer yo para solventarlo? Nada. Son actos involuntarios que ocurren en el fragor de la batalla, parcialmente a oscuras y bajo los efectos de drogas y alcohol. No te das cuenta de ello hasta que despiertas a la mañana siguiente.

Me da tanta verguenza que lo que hago es sacar las sábanas de la cama, hacer una bola con ellas con las manchas en el centro de las mismas para evitar ser vistas y dejarlas apelotonadas en una esquina como para facilitar que la señorita de la limpieza las coja directamente, sin fijarse en los detalles, y las ponga en el cubo pertinente.


----------



## Esse est deus (28 Feb 2021)

El ACTIVO es igual de sarasa, bujarra...


----------



## El Tio Calambres (28 Feb 2021)

Ya hay que caer bajo para dejarse follar por un ferretero lol


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Feb 2021)

Previamente deberíamos intercambiarnos unas fotos de rabo por Grindr. Es el protocolo habitual.

En el tema de los roles puesto que tu eres de Vigo y yo de Coruña sobra explicar que yo haría de activo y tú de pasivo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Feb 2021)

Por fin un hilo de utilidad PUBLIQUISIMA en este foro.

@calopez quita la chincheta a la mierda esa de los gifs "graciosos", que no carga ninguno con el tapatalk y cuelga este documento indispensable para el dia a dia de la gran mayoria de confloreros que por aqui hollamos.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Feb 2021)

Necesita una chincheta burbujarra, a ver si se anima calbopez


----------



## Santolin (28 Feb 2021)

Menos mal que has puesto que no eres maricon, me quedo más tranquilo


----------



## El Tio Calambres (28 Feb 2021)

Santolin dijo:


> Menos mal que has puesto que no eres maricon, me quedo más tranquilo



Y lo del putiño confinado también tiene tela


----------



## t_chip (28 Feb 2021)

Frase breve, concisa y cuasipoetica.
Digna sin duda de accésit en concurso de relatos breves 

Se podría incluir en el premio de relato breve "el bostezo marrón"

Mejoraría la segunda frase cambiándola por un "ando por Vigo con las piernas abiertas"

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Feb 2021)

Por fin alguien se atreve a decir lo que los medios no nos cuentan.

PALABRAS DURISIMAS al stablishment, en un post que marca un antes y un después en el BOCA-CULO-BOCA.

Estoy alucinado con el nivel de divulgación científica de este foro. Preveo un resurgir de las humanidades y las ciencias muy pronto. En parte, gracias al enorme impulso de esta plataforma digital al conocimiento auténtico, el que importa y es inmutable.

Estoy temblando ahora mismo, por favor que alguien me abraze.


----------



## t_chip (28 Feb 2021)

El Tio Calambres dijo:


> Cuanto mejor para el OP habria sido no salirse de sus hilos sobre tortillas de patatas.



También viene a ser mezclar líquidos viscosos con tropezones orgánicos.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Feb 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Y ahí lo tenemos. El procedimiento es similar a lo que relataba anteriormente de las ventosidades. Aire en el interior producido por la introduccion del pene que debe ser evacuado. Pero en esta ocasión hay una sutil diferencia. Nos hemos corrido en el interior. *Lo que va a salir disparado con fuerza del culo del pasivo será una especie de protomasilla nauseabunda formada por aire, semen y mierda todo junto en una misma burbuja que ha venido para robarte el protagonismo y ponerle el broche de oro, y toque final, a la romántica noche*.



Este paragrafo me ha hecho soñar despierto.

Muchas gracias porque andaba alicaído y tu post ha renovado mis fuerzas y las ha multiplicado por 1000. Estoy a tope, jefe de sección. 

Ésto sí es calidac.


----------



## pepetemete (28 Feb 2021)

Me ha gustado como has descrito todo, pero bueno, lo mío se reduce a las damas. 
Si pones las cosas bien claras desde el principio, te aseguro que luego no tienes que aguantarlas, y por ahora, son pocas las que no me a han chupado después de metérsela por el culo.

No entiendo a los que vejan a los maricones, cada uno que haga con su pene o su culo lo que le apetezca.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (28 Feb 2021)

Encima de gordaco comegrasuzas con platos de mierda, el tío es maricón perdido.    

Menuda joya. Hay que parar la inmigración de forococheros como sea.


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Feb 2021)

Lo que el activo tiene que comer culo sí o sí me parece una de las mayores desgracias y anatemas del mundo moderno. Me parece muy heterofascista.

¿Esto se cumple siempre? es que nunca lo había oído. No estoy suficientemente metido en la movida BOCA-CULO-BOCA, sorry.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Feb 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Lo que el activo tiene que comer culo sí o sí me parece una de las mayores desgracias y anatemas del mundo moderno. Me parece muy heterofascista.



Así es amigo. Así es como yo me siento cuando tengo que pasar por ese acto. HUMILLADO.

E impotente. Puesto que no me puedo negar. Si me niego me quedo sin meterla.

Los pasivos lo justifican con que de esa forma, mediante el juego de mi lengua en su culo, ellos se dilatan y luego entra mejor. Pero eso es una burda manipulación puesto que en estos tiempos modernos en cuales vivimos existen infinidad de productos para lubricar y dilatar sin necesidad de meter tu lengua ahí.

Yo una noche en un hotel hasta tiré mano de lo único que había puesto que era un hotelucho de mala muerte de los barateiros. Pasta de dientes. Y entró como la seda.


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Feb 2021)

Ah vale que era copiado. Ya decía yo, demasiado nivel.

Le quito los nutris, papelera y lefazo boca culo.


----------



## Furymundo (28 Feb 2021)

JODER, 
Demasiada informacion


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Feb 2021)

No lo había visto. Este artículo es mio y fue publicado por primera vez en forocoches con mi última cuenta JoséComidas. Recibio un autoban y al ser cuenta nueva se produjo el borrado automático de todos los mensajes e hilos.

Como ahora me dedico en exclusiva a Burbuja y no quiero saber nada más del foro Newtrall-Forocoches e incluido de nuevo estas vivencias mias, personales y REALES, en burbuja.


----------



## El Tio Calambres (28 Feb 2021)

Da igual que el texto esté fusilado: el OP lo asume como propio y suscribe hasta la última coma. Este hilo es una presentación en sociedad, más allá de las tortillas, y constituye toda una declaración de intenciones.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Feb 2021)

Tenía partes guardadas en archivos .doc de ahí las ligeras diferencias.

Se puede ver todavía el título del hilo en algunas partes de google con el caché y cualquiera que sepa más que yo en esos rollos seguro que puede comprobarlo por si mismo.

La cuenta era José Comidas. Y el título del hilo es este:



El burbujarra ese es el que me copio a mi. Sacó ese texto de forocoches y lo trajo para aquí sin especificar que no era suyo ni de donde lo sacaba.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Feb 2021)

Es como mis hilos de tortillas y pizzas aqui publicados. Tambien fueron publicados previamente en forocoches pero los hilos fueron todos borrados.

Aunque desde entonces las nuevas recetas que he hecho, al no tener ya cuenta en FC, se han publicado por primer vez y en exclusiva aquí. Pero otras más antiguas pasaron por ambos lados.


----------



## 2plx2 (28 Feb 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Si cabe se me olvidó comentar el esperpento hotelero que he dejado tras mi paso al abandonar las habitaciones de múltiples hoteles de mi ciudad y que entiendo que será una constante en las relaciones entre maricones.
> 
> Lo habitual es dejar las sábanas del hotel con hasta cuatro tipos diferentes de manchas: sudor, lefa, mierda y sangre.
> 
> ...



Me imagino a los de CSI Miami entrando en la habitación con la luz ultravioleta y gritando, pero qué puta mierda es esta!!


----------



## Edu.R (28 Feb 2021)

¿Y el sexo gay sin coito, como va? Parece que puede ser más pulcro, ¿no?


----------



## HazLoQueTePida (28 Feb 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Lo primero es una breve introducción donde explicaros la nomenclatura básica de este mundillo.
> 
> - ACTIVO: Es el que reparte estopa, tanto te monta un mueble ikea con tu culo como te lo destroza. Suele ser el macho cabrío, el que toma la iniciativa ya no solo en el sexo sino que suele ser el dominante de la relación sentimental. El que lleva los pantalones, el que dirige y reparte estopa en el acto sexual, el más masculino de la relación. El que lleva la voz cantante. El que te folla el culo a ti para entendernos.
> 
> ...



Me parto con lo de que lo peor que puede pasar es lo de cagarse en el clímax. Poco debes haber follado tú por el culo si ni se te pasan por la cabeza los *prolapsos rectales.*

Atención todos los muerde-almohadas porque vais a acabar llorándole al cirujano por uno de estos:



Spoiler


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Feb 2021)

Así lo comenté en mi primerísimo mensaje en este foro: Veo aquí a mucho resentido y mucho odio a forocoches, ¿complejo de inferioridad?



¿de dónde crees que viene lo de José Comidas de CULO?


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Feb 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Y el sexo gay sin coito, como va? Parece que puede ser más pulcro, ¿no?



Eso solo pasa con los chavales más jóvenes que todavía no pueden follar.

El camino del pasivo es como el camino del Mandaloriano, arduo y complejo. Se requiere un largo periodo de entrenamiento y pasan por diferentes etapas de su vida, algunas de ellas traumáticas.

Cuando decimos que un pasivo está verde es que todavía no tiene dilatado el culo lo suficiente como para poder practicar sexo anal en condiciones. Pueden habérsela metido con anterioridad pero es indiferente. Para que eso madure y deje de estar verde se necesita tiempo, esfuerzo, y ojo, mucho dolor. Las primeras veces para ellos siempre son dolorosas. Y se requiere de multiples polvos con cierta regularidad, sin largos periodos de tiempo entre ellos con inactividad, lo que conllevaría que el culo se volviese a cerrar.

Cuando ya lo tienen más o menos maduro, a base de autoentrenamientos, medios polvos y regularidad en los mismos, poco a poco las experiencias sexuales seran más placenteras, pasarán de sentir dolor a sentir placer. Y entonces no cambiarán eso por nada. Las pajas y mamadas no son más que un complemento. Los preliminares previo paso al sexo propiamente dicho.

Lamentablemente el camino del pasivo no acaba ahí. Llega un punto cuando el conducto rectal ha sido tan excesivamente dilatado durante un largo periodo de tiempo que puede durar décadas, que ahora ya no sienten nada. Han pasado de sentir dolor por tenerlo muy cerrado, a sentir placer por tenerlo abierto en su justa medida, a no sentir nada por tenerlo excesivamente abierto.

Es ahí cuando los pasivos exigen fotos de rabo por las APP desde varios ángulos y las especificaciones claras de las dimensiones, largo y anchura. Y si son negros mucho mejor.

Luego existen rumores de una última y cuarta etapa en la vida de estos seres desgraciados. Ya es cuando necesitan de pañales en su día a día, ya en la avanzada madurez.


----------



## FernandoEsteso (28 Feb 2021)

Os engatuso con la comida y ahora con la homosxualidad


----------



## hefesto (28 Feb 2021)

Y te pregunto? no te trae mas a cuenta pagar una puta por lo menos no se te cagara encima.


----------



## EnKli (28 Feb 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



loh mariconeh son normaleh loh a habio siempreh, putos degenerados, al menos no se reproducen


----------



## -Aноñимо- (28 Feb 2021)

El 90% de forococheros no tienen ni puta idea de coches. 

Si Calvópez no fuera retrasado, abriría un subforo de coches y me haría moderrata.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (28 Feb 2021)

El Tio Calambres dijo:


> Da igual que el texto esté fusilado: el OP lo asume como propio y suscribe hasta la última coma. Este hilo es una presentación en sociedad, más allá de las tortillas, y constituye toda una declaración de intenciones.



Estaba bastante claro que alguien que cocina y come semejantes mierdas sólo podía ser un enfermo mental. Este hilo lo confirma.


----------



## Manero empaque (28 Feb 2021)

pero qué reputa mierda es esto joder

por qué cojones todos los fachas que conozco, incluido este foro, cuando se relajan o beben cuatro copas terminan siempre hablando de mariconadas o directamente haciéndose unas pajillas o chupándosela. ¿Eso ocurre sólo con el fascismo español o también en el resto de Europa? ¿Los neonazis alemanes también son bujarras en la intimidad o qué?
qué puto ascazo!


----------



## keylargof (28 Feb 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Lo segundo es aclarar que yo NO soy maricon






Buen hilo sin embargo. No lo he podido terminar por el exceso de escatología, eso sí.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Feb 2021)

Manero empaque dijo:


> pero qué reputa mierda es esto joder
> 
> por qué cojones todos los fachas que conozco, incluido este foro, cuando se relajan o beben cuatro copas terminan siempre hablando de mariconadas o directamente haciéndose unas pajillas o chupándosela. ¿Eso ocurre sólo con el fascismo español o también en el resto de Europa? ¿Los neonazis alemanes también son bujarras en la intimidad o qué?
> qué puto ascazo!



Me imagino que no te lo vas a creer pero si te digo que me considero nacionalsocialista como se te queda el cuerpo?


----------



## Manero empaque (28 Feb 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Me imagino que no te lo vas a creer pero si te digo que me considero nacionalsocialista como se te queda el cuerpo?



Pues es lo que estoy diciendo, que conozco varios fachas y el que más y el que menos ha tonteado con la homosexualidad, pero luego van por ahí gritando maricón a todo el mundo joder. ¿Sois bipolares o qué?


----------



## Manero empaque (28 Feb 2021)

Y que conste que me importa una mierda donde cada cual meta su polla, lo que no soporto es la hipocresía y que gente que cuando no le ve nadie hace lo que critica quiera ordenar la vida de los demás, eso es lo que me da verdadero asco.


----------



## Manero empaque (28 Feb 2021)

Siempre lo he dicho, toda la parafernalia, panoplia y desfile fascista es lo más parecido a un desfile del orgullo gay.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Feb 2021)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Pues es lo que estoy diciendo, que conozco varios fachas y el que más y el que menos ha tonteado con la homosexualidad, pero luego van por ahí gritando maricón a todo el mundo joder. ¿Sois bipolares o qué?



Considero que no son cosas incompatibles. Con la sexualidad cada uno puede hacer lo que quiera pero siempre de puertas adentro, desde la intimidad de su casa. 

Se deberían prohibir ostentaciones de maricones en público, acabar con el lobby gay y la propaganda lgtbi. No existirian medidas coercitivas contra los maricones pero estos no deberían darse muestras de afecto en público. 

Recuperar los principios éticos y morales de la familia basados en las enseñanzas del catolicismo tradicional. Recuperar el rol tradicional de la mujer y su propósito biológico único y fundamental: engendrar hijos.

No se les prohibiría trabajar pero se incentivaría desde el Estado a recuperar el rol tradicional de la mujer que paradojicamente es más importante que el del hombre. El hombre trabaja y lleva el pan a casa. Mejor físico y un CI estadísticamente muy superior al de las mujeres. Y la mujer en casa, para engendrar, cuidar a los niños, formar una familia y servir a su esposo.


----------



## malibux (28 Feb 2021)

Meterla por el culo sin condón, qué horror, aparte de los restos que te puedes llevar, sobre todo el pillar una rica ETS...

Pregunta de parte de un no homo lego en el tema: cuando estás follándote a un tío, ¿al otro se le pone dura del todo, a medias o cero?


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Feb 2021)

malibux dijo:


> Meterla por el culo sin condón, qué horror, aparte de los restos que te puedes llevar, sobre todo el pillar una rica ETS...
> 
> Pregunta de parte de un no homo lego en el tema: cuando estás follándote a un tío, ¿al otro se le pone dura del todo, a medias o cero?



Hombre, depende de muchos factores. Del nivel de alcohol en sangre, de las drogas o el calenton que pueda tener el pasivo en ese momento. O mismamente del dolor. Un pasivo todavía verde aunque pueda estar cachondo el dolor le va a cortar el rollo y muy posiblemente se le baje. 

Pero lo normal en pasivos maduros es que la tengan dura o a medias.

Quizás las crossdresser o travestis sean más de tenerla flácida. Son extremadamente femeninas y muchas hasta ignoran lo que tienen entre las piernas o incluso les da asco. En términos psicológicos son casi como mujeres.


----------



## El Tio Calambres (28 Feb 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Considero que no son cosas incompatibles. Con la sexualidad cada uno puede hacer lo que quiera pero siempre de puertas adentro, desde la intimidad de su casa.
> 
> Se deberían prohibir ostentaciones de maricones en público, acabar con el lobby gay y la propaganda lgtbi. No existirian medidas coercitivas contra los maricones pero estos no deberían darse muestras de afecto en público.
> 
> ...



Intentar reconciliarte con el auditorio pretendiendo sumarte al mainstream de burbuja después de la apología de la desviación que has hecho resulta bastante cómico. Por muy nacionalsocialista que te declares ante la Guarde prima a partir de ahora tu perfil de maricón. Deberías haberte ahorrado este hilo. Todos hubiéramos salido ganando, especialmente tú.


----------



## El CEO (28 Feb 2021)

Nunca entenderé los que prefieren el olor a mierda frente al olor a coco y vainilla.


----------



## juanker (28 Feb 2021)

Esta basura anoflojil ya la he visto copypasteada por aquí antes...


----------



## El Tio Calambres (28 Feb 2021)

El CEO dijo:


> Nunca entenderé los que prefieren el olor a mierda frente al olor a coco y vainilla.



En una palabra: degeneración.

Este hilo constituye el enésimo argumentario a favor del comportamiento degenerado, de la corrupción, de la anomalía que de tarde en tarde la naturaleza se permite a sí misma.


----------



## NovioDeLaMuerte (28 Feb 2021)

Soy gilipollas no se para que leo esto despues de comer


----------



## El Tio Calambres (28 Feb 2021)

NovioDeLaMuerte dijo:


> Soy gilipollas no se para que leo esto despues de comer



Pues ya sabes: dale caña al mono que es de goma y no se queja, cuaja las tortillas con los propios fluidos que extrae directamente de su libido y encima te zanquea.


----------



## FLACOPACO (28 Feb 2021)

@dabuti cuentanos tus experiencias










Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HARLEY66 (28 Feb 2021)

A
Hay que ver todo lo que se aprende en este foro... gracias Burbuja!!!


----------



## Pitu24 (28 Feb 2021)

Al final va a resultar que esto está lleno de buzaras

Un pasito menos para la llegada definitiva del Islam


----------



## antonio estrada (28 Feb 2021)

Te llevas a una muchacha a tu casa. Os sentáis en el sofá. Musiquita, una copa.

La miras dulcemente. Le retiras el pelo de la carita y le coges la cara con la mano. La miras a los ojos. Le pasas el pulgar por los labios suavemente. La besas, muy dulce, muy suave.

Te retiras, la miras sonriendo. Bajas la mano a la nuca, la atraes, suave, y la besas un poco más decidido.

Le dices algo gracioso, al oido. Le besas el cuello. El lóbulo de la oreja, muy suave.

Poco a poco la cosa se va caldeando. No vayas nunca por delante. Observa, siéntela y actúa. Cuanto menos te precipites, es mejor. Irás más lejos, más pronto. Una mujer tiene que confiar para entregarse, porque el sexo tiene un componente de agresión o dominación. 

Todo tu objetivo debe ser que ella se sienta segura, que confíe. Estés enamorado o la acabes de conocer, da igual. Tiene que confiar, entonces todo fluye y es placentero, es acojonante.

Es igual con los maricones

Ah...no.


----------



## Señor X (28 Feb 2021)

Lo de comer culo parece una forma de asemejar sexo homosexual con el heterosexual, donde se le come el coño antes de penetrar. Pero hay un detalle que se les escapa, que los hombres de verdad no comen coño. No hace falta. Como algún activo se entere de esto, y que lleva años metiendo la lengua en esos sitios, vea lo estupido que ha sido, se suicida.


----------



## fayser (28 Feb 2021)

Luego, en el colegio, a nuestros hijos les explican que esto es normal.


----------



## fayser (28 Feb 2021)

Señor X dijo:


> Lo de comer culo parece una forma de asemejar sexo homosexual con el heterosexual, donde se le come el coño antes de penetrar. Pero hay un detalle que se les escapa, que los hombres de verdad no comen coño. No hace falta. Como algún activo se entere de esto, y que lleva años metiendo la lengua en esos sitios, vea lo estupido que ha sido, se suicida.



Lo saben hasta en el Congo:


----------



## El Tio Calambres (28 Feb 2021)

fayser dijo:


> Luego, en el colegio, a nuestros hijos les explican que esto es normal.



"Pedagogía" complementaria a la que aquí realizan adelantados a su época como el OP.

*El SEXO gay NO es como en las pelis PORNO, es aún mucho más ABYECTO [Y os lo demuestro con mi EXPERIENCIA PERSONAL tras 15 años follando culos] Aviso: Tocho muy revelador y muy MARICÓN.*


----------



## SrPurpuron (28 Feb 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> No lo había visto. Este artículo es mio y fue publicado por primera vez en forocoches con mi última cuenta JoséComidas. Recibio un autoban y al ser cuenta nueva se produjo el borrado automático de todos los mensajes e hilos.
> 
> Como ahora me dedico en exclusiva a Burbuja y no quiero saber nada más del foro Newtrall-Forocoches e incluido de nuevo estas vivencias mias, personales y REALES, en burbuja.



José Comidas, ahora se ha cerrado la enculatura del circulo.


----------



## SrPurpuron (28 Feb 2021)

José Enculadas


----------



## aventurero artritico (28 Feb 2021)

ser gay es un fallo de la naturaleza, pero luego el punto G está en el culo asi que nose, quizá tenga algo de natural.


----------



## El Tio Calambres (28 Feb 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> José Enculadas



El tortillas ha resultado ser un golfo de cuidado. Entró aquí haciéndose querer y recabando popularidad a base de exaltar la gula y ha acabado haciendo propaganda de la lujuria sodomita.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (28 Feb 2021)

Menuda gilipollez, yo soy activo y no soy de comer el culo ni la polla, solo lo hago con condón y los chortinos que me follo tienen el culo mas limpio que el coño de muchas que me he follado.

Aquí lo que se ve es el bajo nivel del OP en materia de físico y de sexo, la higiene prima en el sexo entre hombres en cuanto te follas tíos realmente guapos, si te follas feos, fofisanos o cutres es cuando afloran todos estos problemas.


----------



## Gamelin (28 Feb 2021)

Vamos, que eres un puto degenerado. Por gente como tu cayó el diluvio.


----------



## SrPurpuron (28 Feb 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Menuda gilipollez, yo soy activo y no soy de comer el culo ni la polla, solo lo hago con condón y los chortinos que me follo tienen el culo mas limpio que el coño de muchas que me he follado.
> 
> Aquí lo que se ve es el bajo nivel del OP en materia de físico y de sexo, la higiene prima en el sexo entre hombres en cuanto te follas tíos realmente guapos, si te follas feos, fofisanos o cutres es cuando afloran todos estos problemas.




Así que has terminado follando culos de postadolescentes porque solo has podido follar con cerdas. Seguro que estás hecho un gorrino del copón.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (28 Feb 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Lástima que sólo podamos contar con tu palabra.



Guarros hay en todas partes al igual que guarras... Solo hay que saber elegir con quién follas para no llevarte sorpresas.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (28 Feb 2021)

Qué tonteria un buen culo de un chortino veinteañero que haga atletismo tiene una musculatura en el esfinter que te abraza todo el pollón desde la base hasta el capullo y flipas del placer, los coños en su mayoría desde los 21 años están reventados y llenos de regla, flujo y miomas.

Ponme delante un culito así de estos que me follo habitualmente y déjame de coños de bigotudas que es en lo que se han convertido todas las tías en estos tiempos que corren.


----------



## LeChuck (28 Feb 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Considero que no son cosas incompatibles. Con la sexualidad cada uno puede hacer lo que quiera pero siempre de puertas adentro, desde la intimidad de su casa.
> 
> Se deberían prohibir ostentaciones de maricones en público, acabar con el lobby gay y la propaganda lgtbi. No existirian medidas coercitivas contra los maricones pero estos no deberían darse muestras de afecto en público.
> 
> ...



Pues todo eso no es muy compatible con lo que tú haces o dices en el primer post del hilo, no? Quiero decir, si quieres a las mujeres en su casa con su marido en plan tradicional... con quién te ibas a acostar tú? La respuesta es evidente: con los maridos que sean homosexuales como tú, porque en el fondo es eso. Tú pones excusas peregrinas de por qué follas con hombres, pero no te las crees ni tú. Simplemente no te gustan las mujeres y por eso te parece cojonudo ese concepto tradicionalista de la mujer, básicamente porque no te afecta. Tú si acaso te casarías con una con la que te llevaras bien, tendrías un par de críos y por las noches seguirías con tu cruising poniendo alguna excusa laboral a la parienta que tragaría por ello porque no le quedaría otra. Vamos, un mundo feliz, deseable y nada sórdido ni distópico.
Te aconsejo que aprendas a aceptarte y quererte tal y como eres, te irá mejor en la vida. Lo contrario solo produce frustración, ansiedad, violencia...


----------



## capitan anchoa (28 Feb 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Me imagino que no te lo vas a creer pero si te digo que me considero nacionalsocialista como se te queda el cuerpo?



Si vieras la de gente gay que he conocido que son de NNGG del PP es para alucinar...


----------



## Akira. (28 Feb 2021)

No sé cuantas veces he leído la palabra culo, he perdido la cuenta.


----------



## Ordel (28 Feb 2021)

Lo mejor es cuando dices que no eres maricon, y te lo creerás y todo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (28 Feb 2021)

Ya sabemos que te dejas una fortuna en panchitas de medio pelo...


----------



## Manero empaque (28 Feb 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Considero que no son cosas incompatibles. Con la sexualidad cada uno puede hacer lo que quiera pero siempre de puertas adentro, desde la intimidad de su casa.
> 
> Se deberían prohibir ostentaciones de maricones en público, acabar con el lobby gay y la propaganda lgtbi. No existirian medidas coercitivas contra los maricones pero estos no deberían darse muestras de afecto en público.
> 
> ...



¿Se deberían prohibir ostentaciones en público? ¿Y esto que has hecho en un foro de miles de personas qué es exactamente?

La derecha siempre ha sido censora de las libertades sexuales, tanto en público como en privado, siendo los primeros luego en apuntarse a todo, y ya de los cerdos de la iglesia ni hablamos. Venga va!


----------



## Manero empaque (28 Feb 2021)

Pitu24 dijo:


> Al final va a resultar que esto está lleno de buzaras
> 
> Un pasito menos para la llegada definitiva del Islam



Mi experiencia en el comportamiento humano es que los hombres de extrema derecha son en una gran mayoría homosexuales reprimidos. Y burbuja está plagada.


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (28 Feb 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Me imagino que no te lo vas a creer pero si te digo que me considero nacionalsocialista como se te queda el cuerpo?



prova irrefutable que ets un tarat...


----------



## rey0 (28 Feb 2021)

El post es asqueroso, pero está muy bien narrado. En eso tienes arte....


----------



## proctalgiafugax (28 Feb 2021)

Post viejo, publicado como nuevo.


----------



## Archimanguina (28 Feb 2021)

se escusa el muy maricon de lo facil que es follar con tios vs las tinderesas, y las putas??? el op lo que es, es un agarrao que antes de soltar pasta se folla un tio. TACAÑO!!!


----------



## Alan__ (28 Feb 2021)

Esse est deus dijo:


> El ACTIVO es igual de sarasa, bujarra...



No es cierto, hay muchos heteros q son activos en el sexo gay.


----------



## t_chip (28 Feb 2021)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Mi experiencia en el comportamiento humano es que los hombres de extrema derecha son en una gran mayoría homosexuales reprimidos. Y burbuja está plagada.



Y con decir eso ya tienes el problema resuelto, ?eh campeón?
!Con pensar que todos los que no decimos "si bwana" a toda idea de bombero del PSOE somos homosexuales reprimidos y, por tanto, no hay por qué hacernos caso, asunto resuelto....?eh tonto?


Ya de ver la incongruencia de ser del partido adalid de los homosexuales (y las homosexualas....válgame dios) y al mismo tiempo acusar de homosexual a cualquiera que no nos ría las gracias hablamos otro día. 

Que bien?eh?


Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Feb 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Qué tonteria un buen culo de un chortino veinteañero que haga atletismo tiene una musculatura en el esfinter que te abraza todo el pollón desde la base hasta el capullo y flipas del placer, los coños en su mayoría desde los 21 años están reventados y llenos de regla, flujo y miomas.
> 
> Ponme delante un culito así de estos que me follo habitualmente y déjame de coños de bigotudas que es en lo que se han convertido todas las tías en estos tiempos que corren.



Pues amigo, yo solo me follo twinks de esos...

Buen gusto por cierto.


----------



## LeChuck (28 Feb 2021)

Alan__ dijo:


> No es cierto, hay muchos heteros q son activos en el sexo gay.


----------



## PELMA MÁSTER (28 Feb 2021)

@JoséBatallas miente descaradamente.

el sodomizado no tiene por qué ser locaza. Es más, muchos gays odian a las locazas con pluma.

Esa falta de rigor en los detalles hace que toda la estructura de tu exposición se tambalee.


----------



## PELMA MÁSTER (28 Feb 2021)

lo mismo pasa con las mujeres. yo he estado cazando en apps de lesbianas y todas o casi todas ponen "busco a alguien que sea femenina, no marimacho".

brutalísimo.


----------



## Manero empaque (28 Feb 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> Y con decir eso ya tienes el problema resuelto, ?eh campeón?
> !Con pensar que todos los que no decimos "si bwana" a toda idea de bombero del PSOE somos homosexuales reprimidos y, por tanto, no hay por qué hacernos caso, asunto resuelto....?eh tonto?
> 
> 
> ...



¿El PSOE? Jajajajajaja, ese nido de falangistas camuflados son lo mismo que vosotros pero de tapadillo, jajajajaja.
Hablar del psoe y de izquierdas es como hablar de la sexta y de izquierdas, sois tan idiotas que no sabéis ni donde están los aliados de la derecha patria, madre mía!


----------



## PELMA MÁSTER (28 Feb 2021)

¿Soy el único aquí que ha escuchado pedos vaginales en directo? Lo mejor es que todas hacen como si fuera normal pero a mí me da la risa. E incluso me violenta.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (28 Feb 2021)

La naturaleza es sabia y sabe ahuyentar a los depravados con este tipo de sucesos. Lo cual nos indica que la homosexualidad es una anormalidad que no tiene cabida en en el debate público.


----------



## Viva la penestroika (28 Feb 2021)

Ser modosete es contra natura... menuda novedad... ponerse malo o cagarse no se puede llamar " hacer el amor"


----------



## Lester_33 (28 Feb 2021)

Gracias por la información.
Opino que es siempre mejor saber que no saber.
Lo tomamos por tanto como "cultura" general y nos alegramos mucho de no haber nunca tenido ni la menor inclinación hacia ese lado.


----------



## ueee3 (28 Feb 2021)

Qué puto asco. Y sólo he leído un trozo.


----------



## El Tio Calambres (28 Feb 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Qué puto asco. Y sólo he leído un trozo.



A mi me ha bastado con leer el título para activar todas las alarmas. No he leído nada de lo que seguramente en ese panfleto infame se dice.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (28 Feb 2021)

Conclusión, más batallas entre los arbustos que entre los fogones.


----------



## El Tio Calambres (28 Feb 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Conclusión, más batallas entre los arbustos que entre los fogones.



Muy bien traído !


----------



## Chapapote1 (28 Feb 2021)

El op si dice que le gustan las mujeres, es bisexual de libro. Pero como catar chocho sin pagar (sea pre o postpago) es complicado, opta por lo otro que le gusta. Es decir, los tíos. Dicen que muchos bisexuales se acaban convirtiendo al final en gays, porque cuando llega el muro, ya no atraen a las mujeres y con un tío siempre lo tendrán más fácil.

Por lo tanto el op no es hetero como presuntamente nos hace ver por desesperación. Mínimo bisexual. Sobre comer culos. En algunos canales de youtube comentan que se puede hacer esto. Usar un condón cortado o una tira de papel de plástico para poner ahí al lengua y comer el culo con eso. Eso creo que lo usaban mucho los chaperos.

Sobre los pasivos. El op sólo da, pero tengo entendido que la vida del pasivo no es de color de rosas. Cuando va a follar o tiene intención de hacerlo, ese día va a tener que controlar la alimentación. Ya sea para no tener gases o por posibles "accidentes". A su vez, aparte de que si el esfinter se da de sí con los años, hay un problema más cercano. El abuso de lavativas es malo para la salud. Estropea la flora intestinal, a su vez te genera extreñimiento crónico. Si vacías tú los desechos con la manguera, el intestitno grueso pierde su función y ya no serías capaz de "cagar" por tu cuenta. Te convertirías en ratona y en sus problemas para ir al baño. Eso sín contar problemas de hemorroides, fisuras anales, etc...

Esto no es únicamente exclusivo de hombres. También de travelos y mujeres. Una cosa es usar el ojete de vez en cuando y otra tenerlo como un bebedero de patos, ya sea por un asiduo a saunas o una actriz porno. Eso no es saludable.

Por último, siempre que salen estos temas, siempre estamos los mismos. Eso quiere decir algo.


----------



## El Tio Calambres (28 Feb 2021)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> El op si dice que le gustan las mujeres, es bisexual de libro. Pero como catar chocho sin pagar (sea pre o postpago) es complicado, opta por lo otro que le gusta. Es decir, los tíos. Dicen que muchos bisexuales se acaban convirtiendo al final en gays, porque cuando llega el muro, ya no atraen a las mujeres y con un tío siempre lo tendrán más fácil.
> 
> Por lo tanto el op no es hetero como presuntamente nos hace ver por desesperación. Mínimo bisexual. Sobre comer culos. En algunos canales de youtube comentan que se puede hacer esto. Usar un condón cortado o una tira de papel de plástico para poner ahí al lengua y comer el culo con eso. Eso creo que lo usaban mucho los chaperos.
> 
> ...



Tremebundérrimo documento que aporta evidencias científicas de lo que sin duda es una aberración del orden natural !


----------



## t_chip (28 Feb 2021)

Manero empaque dijo:


> ¿El PSOE? Jajajajajaja, ese nido de falangistas camuflados son lo mismo que vosotros pero de tapadillo, jajajajaja.
> Hablar del psoe y de izquierdas es como hablar de la sexta y de izquierdas, sois tan idiotas que no sabéis ni donde están los aliados de la derecha patria, madre mía!



!Hablo perogrullo!
!Ya se que el PSOE es lo mismo que el PP!
?acaso he dicho yo que el PSOE sea izquierda, ni que tres cojones me importe la izqmierda o su pastelera madre?.

El PSOE, y el PP son NWO, un mojon repugnante homosexualista, feminazi, animalista, calientaglobalista y demás mierdas.

La izqmierda no existe desde la caída del muro....POR SUERTE. Fuisteis derrotados, os suicidasteis, y quedó demostrado que erais mierda.

La actual izqmierda solo ha conservado la bandera para intentar engañar a los obreros, cuando realmente os importan una mierda, !o sea, como antes, pero ahora sin disimular!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Juan Antonio Casabo (28 Feb 2021)

Voy a pensar que luego de la confesión hubo momentos de reflexión y arrepentimiento sincero. Y luego, un cesar inmediatamente el gusto por esas cosas y no hacerlas más. 

La repulsión que el relato genera en alguien heterosexual como uno alcanza para reafirmar tal condición.

Gracias.


----------



## EL EXPANYOL (28 Feb 2021)

no he podido pasar de las primeras lineas por que me han venido los vomitos ... 

solo quiero apuntar que te has dejado una categoria en tu clasificacion de maricones : 

el maricon burbujero . 

lease del mariconazo de closet , que quizas impulsado por la carencia de contacto real con otras feminas que no sean su mama y una existencia terriblemente triste en su Dorito-cueva , empieza a desarrollar gustos homo-erotico-festivos . 

se les puede divisar facilmente por todo el foro , los reconoceras por que sueltan sin venir a cuento expresiones como "alfota" "mañaco" "rocoso" y otros improperios sarasiles ... 

para profundizar mas en el arquetipo , buscar los posts de Qualicion .


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 Feb 2021)




----------



## Manero empaque (28 Feb 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> !Hablo perogrullo!
> !Ya se que el PSOE es lo mismo que el PP!
> ?acaso he dicho yo que el PSOE sea izquierda, ni que tres cojones me importe la izqmierda o su pastelera madre?.
> 
> ...



Qué pesaos con el NWO, que las élites son las que gobiernan desde siempre, no necesitan un NWO de los cojones. El PP y PSOE son R78, y trabajan para las élites herederas del franquismo: banca e ibex35.


----------



## Guanotopía (28 Feb 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Me imagino que no te lo vas a creer pero si te digo que me considero nacionalsocialista como se te queda el cuerpo?



En burbuja no vas a encontrar maricones de izquierdas, son todos de derechas y ultraderecha.

No es ningún secreto que en los ambientes muy masculinistas hay mucho maricón suelto.


----------



## Guanotopía (28 Feb 2021)

Alan__ dijo:


> No es cierto, hay muchos heteros q son activos en el sexo gay.



No es cierto, hay muchos veganos q se comen los chuletones al punto.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (28 Feb 2021)

Aquí se ve claramente cuál es la temática que tiene más aceptación en "la guardería".

¡MA-RI-CO-NA-ZOS!


----------



## Abrojo (28 Feb 2021)

Pudiendo mamar penes limpitos de mañacos no sé por qué hay que meter al culo en el tema


----------



## Aquienx (28 Feb 2021)

Es bestial que el mayor interés del foro sea la homosexualidad. Pero es que encima este hilo se abrió idéntico hace días y obtuvo un chorro de páginas también.

SOROS EL PUTO AMO. Las élites no lo son de casualidad.


----------



## EL EXPANYOL (28 Feb 2021)

11 putas paginas en un hilo abierto hace un rato .

en este foro hay mas maricones que perros descalzos ...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Mar 2021)

Menuda memez


Alan__ dijo:


> No es cierto, hay muchos heteros q son activos en el sexo gay.



También hay mucho hetero que pone culo y luego vuelve a los pechos de su novia con el ojete reventado.

Una cosa esta claro y es que los verdaderos heterosexuales no se molestan por la existencia de hombres que tengan sexo con hombres, los denominados HSH, que no quiere decir gays.

Cuanto mas abomina un hetero de los gays, bisex o heteros curiosos mas maricón es puesto que a un hetero se la sudan los gays, mas tías disponibles, son simpáticos y no se meten con nadie, si algunos se ponen tan nerviosos es porque saben que se ponen muy cachondos en secreto con el porno gay.


----------



## El Tio Calambres (1 Mar 2021)

Correcto!

El tortillas ha conseguido significarse estableciendo un nuevo ranking de abyección maricona muy por encima del nivel medio de degeneración que determina a esta alcantarilla social conocida como la guarde.

Los @Penitenciagite!!, los @Pedro el Romano, los @Ignatius, etc... son un juego de párvulos comparado con el nuevo estándar de perversión que ha establecido el tortillas.


----------



## InigoMontoya (1 Mar 2021)

el novio del op


----------



## Alan__ (1 Mar 2021)

La mayoria de los q les molan las pollas solo chupan.

chupar polla es posiblemente la practica sexual mas limpia q existe


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (1 Mar 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Lo primero es una breve introducción donde explicaros la nomenclatura básica de este mundillo.
> 
> - ACTIVO: Es el que reparte estopa, tanto te monta un mueble ikea con tu culo como te lo destroza. Suele ser el macho cabrío, el que toma la iniciativa ya no solo en el sexo sino que suele ser el dominante de la relación sentimental. El que lleva los pantalones, el que dirige y reparte estopa en el acto sexual, el más masculino de la relación. El que lleva la voz cantante. El que te folla el culo a ti para entendernos.
> 
> ...



¿Y que pasa?, que el culo de una mujer no hecha caca cuando lo follas y no pasa lo mismo que con gays.

Lo único que diferencia es el tema prostático, pero el anal con la mujer también debe de llevar su lavativa y más si se hace a pelo.

No nos has contado si hay infecciones de orina en los activos, por eso del contacto de la uretra con la echirichia coli.


----------



## Tamyiusu (1 Mar 2021)

Me lo he leido entero. Cuenta batallitas xd


----------



## alas97 (1 Mar 2021)

Hilo no homo del día, y todos picaron.

Lo raro es que no veo al mister nini por aquí para dejar constancia de sus aventuras con mañakos, ni tampoco veo aparecer al bujarron profesional del foro llamado segismunda.

raro raro raro.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (1 Mar 2021)

Esto con chortinas no pasa


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Mar 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Así que has terminado follando culos de postadolescentes porque solo has podido follar con cerdas. Seguro que estás hecho un gorrino del copón.



Al contrario me he follado tías muy buenas desde bien adolescente y me las sigo follando, solo que a medida que creces no puedes seguir follando con chicas de 16 18 que son las que estan limpias porque ya vas cumpliendo 25 35 etc y te toca follar con las de tu edad.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Mar 2021)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Esto con chortinas no pasa


----------



## Pedro el Romano (1 Mar 2021)

El Tio Calambres dijo:


> Correcto!
> 
> El tortillas ha conseguido significarse estableciendo un nuevo ranking de abyección maricona muy por encima del nivel medio de degeneración que determina a esta alcantarilla social conocida como la guarde.
> 
> Los @Penitenciagite!!, los @Pedro el Romano, los @Ignatius, etc... son un juego de párvulos comparado con el nuevo estándar de perversión que ha establecido el tortillas.



Bloqueado.


----------



## Reilly (1 Mar 2021)

Joder ya nunca podré mirar esas tortillas y esas pizzas con los mismos ojos. 

Repugnante.


----------



## Jacks Enri Delculon (1 Mar 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Lo primero es una breve introducción donde explicaros la nomenclatura básica de este mundillo.
> 
> - ACTIVO: Es el que reparte estopa, tanto te monta un mueble ikea con tu culo como te lo destroza. Suele ser el macho cabrío, el que toma la iniciativa ya no solo en el sexo sino que suele ser el dominante de la relación sentimental. El que lleva los pantalones, el que dirige y reparte estopa en el acto sexual, el más masculino de la relación. El que lleva la voz cantante. El que te folla el culo a ti para entendernos.
> 
> ...





Todas las mariconas, y tú no eres la excepción, sois tan antinaturales como falsos.

"Soy Bisexual" es una de las tantas mentiras que usan los homosexuales, como tú, para intentar ocultar su homosexualidad.

A vosotros os ponen cachondos los hombres y sois mariconas perdidas: homosexuales.
Otra cosa es que haya mujeres que no os lleguen lo que es a repeler, y por eso podéis estar con ellas.
Pero a vosotros lo que os pone cachondos de verdad son los hombres.

No se puede ser homosexual y heterosexual a la vez, por propia definición. Por eso nuevamente: "bisexual" es un invento de vosotros los homosexuales para intentar engañar y ocultar lo que sois: mariconas perdidas.

Tú mismo lo dices: te has follado culos y culos y culos........ de hombres.

Y cállate ya maricona porque das asco, dais asco, pero mucho asco.

Te lo vuelvo a poner: 

sois tan antinaturales invertidos pervertidos, como falsos cínicos embusteros.


----------



## Dj Puesto (1 Mar 2021)

muy esclarecedor, después de leer esto hay que ser muy maricón para querer practicar sexo anal con hombres, con mujeres mal, pero eso de comerse una polla llena de mierda o el culo de un maromo ya me jodió la mañana.


----------



## TedKord (1 Mar 2021)

Yo que también soy burbujarra te lo aclaro. Eso que dicr el OP es una auténtica asquerosidad. Como ACT nunca jamás después dd follar un culo vuelvo a ir por ahí, por razones obvias que no son sólo higiénicas si no también sanitarias (pueden haber hasta microfisuras del roce, sangre y a saber qué más). Además que en el 99% de las veces, cuand follas culo es la parte final del polvo, ed cuando te corres y ya no hay lugar ni ganas a hacer nada más.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Mar 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Me imagino que no te lo vas a creer pero si te digo que me considero nacionalsocialista como se te queda el cuerpo?



Jojojojojojo, todo un clásico. Di que sí campeón. Y por la noches tú y tus colegas neonazis os vais a la casa de campo a apalear a transexuales ¿verdad?


----------



## -Aноñимо- (1 Mar 2021)

¿El tarado éste es Qualicion? 

Eso sí que sería un *BOMBAZO*


----------



## Suprimo (1 Mar 2021)

Yo creo que es el momento de que Calbopez vaya poniendo una chincheta al hilo por su innumerable valor foril


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Mar 2021)

Estas reportado por acusarme de un delito en base a mi libertad sexual de sexo entre adultos.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Mar 2021)

Me esta gustando este hilo para bloquear y reportar progres homófobos ciberdelincuentes...y sobre todo pantallazos de cada delito de odio por la libre elección sexual de sexo entre adultos y a la comisaría de Policía o Guardia Civil a denunciar, no os cortéis que llega a juicio y os indemnizan, las caritas de los que te llaman pederasta por follar con personas de 20 años cuando te tienen que aflojar 3.000€ son antológicas, suelen desaparecer del foro un tiempo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Mar 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo creo que es el momento de que Calbopez vaya poniendo una chincheta al hilo por su innumerable valor foril



Lo que es el momento es de que se banee a todos los que agreden por escrito a otros usuarios por su libre elección sexual entre adultos.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Mar 2021)

He visto sufrir a mas tíos a manos de tías, desvalijados, desplumados, privados de sus hijos etc que a manos de otro tío, lo primero que hay que enseñar a un niño es a tener cuidado con las tías, que para decir NO a un tío que no te mola y pararle los pies siempre hay tiempo pero para que te desplume una víbora siempre es tarde.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Mar 2021)

Gamelin dijo:


> Vamos, que eres un puto degenerado. Por gente como tu cayó el diluvio.



Sería que alguien lo empujó.


----------



## Albion (1 Mar 2021)

Y mi madre diciendo que Burbuja no instruye. Espera que le enseñe este hilo.


----------



## WasP (1 Mar 2021)

Me parece genial que des tu opinión sobre el tema pero con este hilo o sin él los gays seguirán follando como más gustirrinín les de y los heteros preguntándose que tan bueno es... A estas alturas de siglo con esta mierda retrógrada, anda ya, ande vas xD


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Mar 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Así es amigo. Así es como yo me siento cuando tengo que pasar por ese acto. HUMILLADO.
> 
> E impotente. Puesto que no me puedo negar. Si me niego me quedo sin meterla.
> 
> ...



Y aqui es donde descubrimos que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas. 

Me quedo mas tranquilo, no se porque.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Mar 2021)

Soy tía y me ha quedado super claro cómo funciona el tema.
Parece todo un poco mierdoso la verdad.


----------



## Mis Alaska (1 Mar 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La sensación que sentirá el pasivo en ese momento es que se caga y que no puede hacer nada por evitarlo y entonces
> 
> 
> Y ahí lo tenemos. El procedimiento es similar a lo que relataba anteriormente de las ventosidades. Aire en el interior producido por la introduccion del pene que debe ser evacuado. Pero en esta ocasión hay una sutil diferencia. Nos hemos corrido en el interior. Lo que va a salir disparado con fuerza del culo del pasivo será una especie de protomasilla nauseabunda formada por aire, semen y mierda todo junto en una misma burbuja que ha venido para robarte el protagonismo y ponerle el broche de oro, y toque final, a la romántica noche.
> ...



Y todo esto por no responder unos cuantos Whatsapp?. Pues ya te vale!!!


----------



## Dodoritos (1 Mar 2021)

Yo creo que lo de los maricones es un problema de dislexia. Vamos a ver, que vuestra pareja ha de oler a COCO, no a caca...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Mar 2021)

Un homosexual tiene como aspiración no solo follar con tíos sino formar una pareja, echarse novio o casarse con otro hombre como culmen de su futuro sentimental, por contra hay millones de tíos heteros curiosos que tienen como aspiración casarse con una mujer, formar una familia, tener hijos o tener novia y acostarse con mujeres pero de vez en cuando también gustan de acostarse con tíos, punto.

El que no entienda esto no se entera de nada.


----------



## El Tio Calambres (1 Mar 2021)

A todas estas, dónde se ha metido el OP? Ha vuelto a esconderse en el armario abrumado por el cariz explosivo que está tomando su hilo? Estará vendiendo una llave inglesa a su novio en la trastienda de la ferretería en la que curra como un cabrón ?


----------



## bsnas (1 Mar 2021)

Luego le haces una tortilla rica al chortino?

Si es así me hago el pasivo un rato, o te la chupo un poco, pero sin mariconadas.


----------



## calzonazos (1 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Me esta gustando este hilo para bloquear y reportar progres homófobos ciberdelincuentes...y sobre todo pantallazos de cada delito de odio por la libre elección sexual de sexo entre adultos y a la comisaría de Policía o Guardia Civil a denunciar, no os cortéis que llega a juicio y os indemnizan, las caritas de los que te llaman pederasta por follar con personas de 20 años cuando te tienen que aflojar 3.000€ son antológicas, suelen desaparecer del foro un tiempo.



Jajajaja 15000 euros ya tienes no?? ciencia ficción


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Mar 2021)

Reportad y denunciad en comisaría los delitos de homofobia en el foro, llegan a juicio. Tenéis aquí unos cuantos casos para ganar pasta, os lo ponen en bandeja. Mejor que Bitcoin.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Mar 2021)

Si tu fin o tu vida es casarte con una mujer y tener hijos eres heterosexual puesto que el sexo con hombres solo es un mero pasatiempo.


----------



## Dodoritos (1 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Reportad y denunciad en comisaría los delitos de homofobia en el foro, llegan a juicio. Tenéis aquí unos cuantos casos para ganar pasta, os lo ponen en bandeja. Mejor que Bitcoin.



Cuando el islam termine de tomar España, no creo que a los ojos de la policía religiosa el hecho de tener antecedentes por "denunciar a un tolai de un foro que me llamó mariquita" te deje en muy buen lugar para conservar tu cabeza sobre los hombros.

Yo no lo haría.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Mar 2021)

Dodoritos dijo:


> Cuando el islam termine de tomar España, no creo que a los ojos de la policía religiosa el hecho de tener antecedentes por "denunciar a un tolai de un foro que me llamó mariquita" te deje en muy buen lugar para conservar tu cabeza sobre los hombros.
> 
> Yo no lo haría.




Al contrario, cuando el Islam llegue los que hayamos asumido la fe de Allah tendremos carta blanca para señalar a ultracatólicos blancos heteros racistas como tú, aun no os habéis dado cuenta de que los hombres blancos hetero en 20 años seréis los parias de la tierra, ya lo estáis empezando a ser de hecho.


----------



## Dodoritos (1 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Al contrario, cuando el Islam llegue los que hayamos asumido la fe de Allah tendremos carta blanca para señalar a ultracatólicos blancos heteros racistas como tú, aun no os habéis dado cuenta de que los hombres blancos hetero en 20 años seréis los parias de la tierra, ya lo estáis empezando a ser de hecho.



No me preocupa. Lo importante es que por el culo no me entra ni el bigote de una gamba


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Mar 2021)

Dodoritos dijo:


> No me preocupa. Lo importante es que por el culo no me entra ni el bigote de una gamba



A mi tampoco, soy activo. Virgen de culo.


----------



## fachacine (1 Mar 2021)

El hilo que Mr. Nini siempre quiso escribir y nunca se atrevió


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Mar 2021)

Bueno te follas a mujeres que pasarían por orangutanas y te casaste con una, así que entiendo tu punto de vista.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Mar 2021)

Desde luego que se ha detenido el desarrollo desde el momento en que lo normal es follarse mujeres machirulas gordas bigotudas con pinta de camionero solo porque tienen coño y follarse un chortino mas femenino que muchas tías es ser marica.

Es mucho mas gay un polvo entre un tío y una bigotuda feminista de las que se llevan ahora que entre un tío alfa mañaco y un chortino femenino en su veintena, depilado y aseado.

De hecho veo muchas parejas hetero en las que ella es mas masculina que él, eso para mi es como una pareja homosexual.


----------



## V. Crawley (1 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Si tu fin o tu vida es casarte con una mujer y tener hijos eres heterosexual puesto que el sexo con hombres solo es un mero pasatiempo.



No. Si te van los tíos eres homo*sexual*. Deja de buscar excusas y retorcer los conceptos, que sólo haces el ridículo y nadie se cree semejantes tonterías que caen por su propio peso. Si te van los rabos y quieres tener mujer e hijos sigues siendo homosexual, sólo que las tías no te dan tanto asco como para no poder tirártelas.


----------



## FeiJiao (1 Mar 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Sin embargo llevo tanto tiempo sin follar un coño de una mujer que si quisiese hacerlo hoy probablemente tendria que consultar algún manual en internet.
> 
> Y entonces ¿por que follas culos de hombres? Os preguntaréis. La respuesta es sencilla. Por dos motivos de peso fundamentales: Seguridad legal y todas las facilidades del mundo para lograr el coito en tiempo record. La infame Ley Viogen no se aplica entre los muerdealmohadas. Hoy en día cualquier arpía puede mandarte al talego con solo su palabra. Y el sexo express entre maricones es a la carta, con alguna APP de ligoteo, en 5 minutos y solo tres o cuatro frases ya tienes un polvo concertado. Evito estar durante meses sacando a pasear y hablando todos los dias por whatsapp con alguna endiosada.



Perdona, pero esto no es ninguna excusa para no follar con mujeres. Siempre esta la opcion de ir de putas, segura y muy satisfactoria. Te lo digo yo que llevo ya poco mas de 15 años de putero empedernido y jamas he tenido ningun tipo de problema legal ni de salud, Incluso tambien he comido coños y ningun problema desagradable en mi boca o lengua (Claro, esas veces han sido con chicas que ya conocia mejor y sabia que tenian un cuidado escrupuloso de su higiene personal)


----------



## Jacks Enri Delculon (1 Mar 2021)

para ti cuñao:

lo dice la propia definición de homosexual y heterosexual, la cual da como imposible que "te gusten las dos cosas":

homosexual: sentir atracción sólo por las personas del mismo sexo.
heterosexual: sentir atracción sólo por las personas del sexo opuesto.

por propia definición: homosexual + heterosexual no se pueden dar a la vez,
por mucho que los homosexuales intenten vender su mentira de que sí, y a eso le llamen falsamente "bi".


-----


los homosexuales son antinaturales = están al revés de la naturaleza humana, por eso les ocurre entonces al revés:

hay un sexo que es el que les atrae de verdad: el mismo de ellos,
y el otro sexo que es el que les debería repeler, es al revés: no es el que les gusta, pero tampoco les llega a repeler 100%.

por eso veis a hombres homosexuales con alguna "novia" o incluso casados con alguna mujer.
pero eso es un teatro, para ellos ocultar su homosexualidad ante la sociedad (familia, amigos, trabajo, ...), y además así poder tener hijos.

y ese teatro, esos homosexuales llenos de falsedad, te lo venden como que ellos son "bi",
cuando la verdad es que a ellos lo que de verdad les pone cachondos son los hombres y sólo los hombres,
mientras que las mujeres para ellos son una "cosa" con la que pueden estar, pero que realmente no es lo que quieren.


Y la misma aberración para las lesbianas.
Algunas de ellas también con "novio" o casadas con hombre e incluso con hijos.

-----

Lo dije y lo repito:

los homosexuales son tan antinaturales, como falsos, y te van a estar vendiendo sus falsedades, empezando por lo de que son "bi".


----------



## Jacks Enri Delculon (1 Mar 2021)

con eso de que toda regla tiene su excepción, te concedo que haya algún ser único por ahí que sea "bisexual".

pero te digo que la inmensa mayoría (por no decir todos) de los que dicen que son "bi" son homosexuales perdidos, y a su vez la inmensa mayoría de todos ellos sin salir del armario.

esta es mi opinión, y así se la hemos contado.


----------



## V. Crawley (1 Mar 2021)

Dice que es hetero curioso pero luego sólo habla de mujeres en tono despectivo e idealiza a los chortinos. Maricón perdido en negación. Que no pasa nada, pero no está nada bien eso de querer retorcer el lenguaje por no querer aceptar la realidad.


----------



## HvK (1 Mar 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Eso solo pasa con los chavales más jóvenes que todavía no pueden follar.
> 
> El camino del pasivo es como el camino del Mandaloriano, arduo y complejo. Se requiere un largo periodo de entrenamiento y pasan por diferentes etapas de su vida, algunas de ellas traumáticas.
> 
> ...



La cuarta fase se llama Karma. Y es muy cabrón


----------



## V. Crawley (1 Mar 2021)

Yo me creo a un bisexual que primero, no va de hetero, y segundo, habla con la misma golosonería de mujeres y de hombres por igual. Un tío que va de hetero pero sólo se emociona de verdad cuando habla de ojetes masculinos y que casi siempre que menciona a tías es para despreciarlas y con asco, es un homosexual en negación.


----------



## Manero empaque (1 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Me esta gustando este hilo para bloquear y reportar progres homófobos ciberdelincuentes...y sobre todo pantallazos de cada delito de odio por la libre elección sexual de sexo entre adultos y a la comisaría de Policía o Guardia Civil a denunciar, no os cortéis que llega a juicio y os indemnizan, las caritas de los que te llaman pederasta por follar con personas de 20 años cuando te tienen que aflojar 3.000€ son antológicas, suelen desaparecer del foro un tiempo.



Yo soy rojo, pero le he zankeado porque tiene usted toda la razón del mundo. Disfrute de su sexo, pero no sea hipócrita y luego dé el voto a quién estigmatiza la homsexualidad, la transexualidad o la bisexualidad. Y por su puesto no sea católico porque ya sabe lo que hay.


----------



## Manero empaque (1 Mar 2021)

La verdad es que tiene sentido evolutivo. Un reservorio para cuando uno o varios alfas acumulan todas las hembras.


----------



## Nicors (1 Mar 2021)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Yo soy rojo, pero le he zankeado porque tiene usted toda la razón del mundo. Disfrute de su sexo, pero no sea hipócrita y luego dé el voto a quién estigmatiza la homsexualidad, la transexualidad o la bisexualidad. Y por su puesto no sea católico porque ya sabe lo que hay.



Quien estigmatiza con mentiras sois los rojos, Vox no es homofobo ni racista.


----------



## Manero empaque (1 Mar 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Quien estigmatiza con mentiras sois los rojos, Vox no es homofobo ni racista.



Las siete frases más homófobas de Vox

La homofobia de una diputada de Vox: “Si mi hijo es homosexual, preferiría no tener nietos”

Seis miembros de Vox acorralan, escupen y agreden a un homosexual

Insultos homófobos de manifestantes de Vox a jóvenes con la bandera gay en Barcelona

El argumentario homófobo de VOX contra Javier Maroto | lamarea.com

El argumentario homófobo de Vox contra el Orgullo LGTBI: "Impregnan la ciudad de un hedor insalubre"

Vox difundió un argumentario homófobo contra Maroto: es un "trepador" que se beneficia de su "condición homosexual"

"Profilaxis sexual" para los gays: Jordi, el pastor evangélico de Vox

Vox se reafirma en su homofobia: «Una pareja gay con un niño no es una familia natural. Necesita terapia»

Homofobia, el eje vertebrador de Vox


----------



## Nicors (1 Mar 2021)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Las siete frases más homófobas de Vox
> 
> La homofobia de una diputada de Vox: “Si mi hijo es homosexual, preferiría no tener nietos”
> 
> ...



Los rojos y los maricones vais a los actos públicos de Vox ha agredirlos e impedirles su labor política legitima por lo tanto 
ROJOS Y MARICONES SOIS FASCISTAS, PERDÓN COMUNISTAS.

Homosexualidad y homosexuales en Cuba: la verdad oculta

La "discriminación invisible" que perdura entre los homosexuales en China

En Venezuela no existen derechos para la comunidad LGBT

Ser homosexual en Corea del Norte: una historia real - Oveja Rosa - Revista sobre familias y amor homosexual

SER ROJO Y MARICON ES UNA CONTRADICCIÓN PUESTO QUE LOS PAÍSES COMUNISTAS PROHÍBEN LA,HOMOSEXUALIDAD.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (1 Mar 2021)

Y el sida que tal ?


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Mar 2021)

¿En serio esto va por la página 17?

Desconocía que la temática bujarra tuviese tanto éxito en este foro. Ahora comprendo muchas cosas.

Algún día os contaré algunas anécdotas de las múltiples vivencias que me aportó la noche en tugurios de madrugada con cuartito oscuro repletos de maricones drogatas.


----------



## txusky_g (1 Mar 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Lo primero es una breve introducción donde explicaros la nomenclatura básica de este mundillo.
> 
> - ACTIVO: Es el que reparte estopa, tanto te monta un mueble ikea con tu culo como te lo destroza. Suele ser el macho cabrío, el que toma la iniciativa ya no solo en el sexo sino que suele ser el dominante de la relación sentimental. El que lleva los pantalones, el que dirige y reparte estopa en el acto sexual, el más masculino de la relación. El que lleva la voz cantante. El que te folla el culo a ti para entendernos.
> 
> ...



Con todo el cariño y respeto que te mereces, admiro el valor de contar tus vivencias en un foro como este, pero....


...no puedo por menos que disentir contigo en una cosa. Si haces esas cosas con otros hombres, sí eres maricón.


----------



## Manero empaque (1 Mar 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Los rojos y los maricones vais a los actos públicos de Vox ha agredirlos e impedirles su labor política legitima por lo tanto
> ROJOS Y MARICONES SOIS FASCISTAS, PERDÓN COMUNISTAS.
> 
> Homosexualidad y homosexuales en Cuba: la verdad oculta
> ...



Es cierto lo que dices de los países comunistas, aunque cada vez menos. Lo he explicado en un post no sé si en este hilo. El amaneramiento de la aristocracia y la alta burguesía era odiado por el proletariado, en realidad el origen no es un odio a la homosexualidad sino a esa decadencia de las clases pasivas, de los que no trabajaban y vivían como les daba la gana su sexualidad sin miedo a que nadie les hiciera nada. Te pongo un ejemplo, el hermano de Luis XIV iba vestido de mujer por la corte de Versalles, y no pasaba nada, pero si lo hacía un trabajador lo reventaban.

De hecho la progresía en cierta manera pide libertades individuales porque les hace creer que han alcanzado esa libertad de la alta nobleza para hacer con sus vidas lo que les dé la gana, es una manera de manejarlos que la auténtica izquierda desprecia profundamente. Esa es la razón maximalista, luego también hay razones minimalistas, como que en toda sociedad del s. XX, sobre todo los 3 primero cuartos, había homófobos a patadas, de hecho casi toda la población masculina (incluidos homosexuales armarizados) era homófoba. Y los países comunistas no eran una excepción.

Sin embargo si investigas un poco verás que Lenin fue el primer estadista que intentó dar derechos a los homosexuales. Por las redes hay hasta carteles de la época de Lenin para combatir la homofobia. Las cosas son un poquito más complejas que como os las explican a los cerebros fachas, fáciles de manipular para que embistan.


----------



## chemarin (2 Mar 2021)

> Lo segundo es aclarar que yo NO soy maricon. Sencillamente soy un depravado sexual que es capaz de follarse cualquier cosa con patas.



Eres un depravado y un maricón, aunque hay que reconocer que el post está currado y tiene sentido. Elegiste bien el nick.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (2 Mar 2021)

Ah, que no hay sexo anal con hembras.

Revisa tu retraso, igual te sorprendes.


----------



## Alcazar (2 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Desde luego que se ha detenido el desarrollo desde el momento en que lo normal es follarse mujeres machirulas gordas bigotudas con pinta de camionero solo porque tienen coño y follarse un chortino mas femenino que muchas tías es ser marica.
> 
> Es mucho mas gay un polvo entre un tío y una bigotuda feminista de las que se llevan ahora que entre un tío alfa mañaco y un chortino femenino en su veintena, depilado y aseado.
> 
> De hecho veo muchas parejas hetero en las que ella es mas masculina que él, eso para mi es como una pareja homosexual.



El tuyo es un caso de homosexualidad egodistónica de libro.


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Mar 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> El tuyo es un caso de homosexualidad egodistónica de libro.



Es gracioso porque el que tu orientación sexual te cause rechazo sí es una enfermedad. Pero que sientas que no eres del sexo correcto es normalísimo y hay que operarte y hormonarte.

Mundo payaso en todo su esplendor.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (2 Mar 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> El tuyo es un caso de homosexualidad egodistónica de libro.



Pues te has colado, soy hetero.


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Pues te has colado, soy hetero.



Plox, no sigas. Ten dignidad.


----------



## Alcazar (2 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Pues te has colado, soy hetero.



Si, un hetero que se folla a twinks porque algunos son mas femeninos que las mujeres.

Venga ya hombre.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (2 Mar 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> Si, un hetero que se folla a twinks porque algunos son mas femeninos que las mujeres.
> 
> Venga ya hombre.



Me gustan mucho mas las mujeres pero en España se han convertido en camioneros y como no pago jamás por sexo pues tiro de twinks mientras espero que abran las fronteras para poder viajar a Alemania o Austria donde las arias me esperan.

A mi tu opinión sobre mi vida sexual me es indiferente, preocúpate mas de entender porque desprecias tanto a los demás.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (2 Mar 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Plox, no sigas. Ten dignidad.



es muy digno ser hetero y mas macho que el promedio español y calzarse un chortino.


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> es muy digno ser hetero y mas macho que el promedio español y calzarse un chortino.



Confiesa que nos estás troleando.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (2 Mar 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Confiesa que nos estás troleando.



Soy musulmán, hetero, nortoledano y percuto chortinos en mis ratos libres ante la decadencia machirula de la hembra blanca.


----------



## Alcazar (2 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Me gustan mucho mas las mujeres pero en España se han convertido en camioneros y como no pago jamás por sexo pues tiro de twinks mientras espero que abran las fronteras para poder viajar a Alemania o Austria donde las arias me esperan.
> 
> A mi tu opinión sobre mi vida sexual me es indiferente, preocúpate mas de entender porque desprecias tanto a los demás.



No aceptas tu sexualidad y has creado ese armazón ideológico falso y grotesco para justificarte. Esos dardos que tiras a las mujeres, es porque en el fondo las odias (algo no raro en el mundo gay por cierto). Tu caso es parecido al de esos que van con travelos porque "son mujeres", cuando en el fondo buscan una polla pero no lo reconocen.

Yo no desprecio a nadie por ser como es, lo que no tolero es que gente que no se acepta a si misma me quiera luego imponer las películas que se han montado para evitar verse frente al espejo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (2 Mar 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> No aceptas tu sexualidad y has creado ese armazón ideológico falso y grotesco para justificarte. Esos dardos que tiras a las mujeres, es porque en el fondo las odias (algo no raro en el mundo gay por cierto). Tu caso es parecido al de esos que van con travelos porque "son mujeres", cuando en el fondo buscan una polla pero no lo reconocen.
> 
> Yo no desprecio a nadie por ser como es, lo que no tolero es que gente que no se acepta a si misma me quiera luego imponer las películas que se han montado para evitar verse frente al espejo.



Estas mas obsesionado con mi sexualidad que mi propia abuela. Felicidades.

Da igual lo que no toleres, soy hetero y me defino como me sale de los cojones, si un hombre mañana mismo puede definirse como mujer sin más, no voy yo a poder definirme como hetero porque yo lo digo?. Punto.


----------



## Chapapote1 (2 Mar 2021)

Jacks Enri Delculon dijo:


> para ti cuñao:
> 
> lo dice la propia definición de homosexual y heterosexual, la cual da como imposible que "te gusten las dos cosas":
> 
> ...



No sé si es casualidad o no, pero conocí a dos bisexuales en persona. El primero era un chortino que su única relación con mujeres era una gorda asquerosa del grupo. Después de eso sólo iba con hombres. Nos enteramos por otro las guarradas que hacía con su novio, como el culo-boca ya contado con el op. Después de eso no se le conoció otra mujer y tampoco era feo como para no gustar a las mujeres. Desapareció y se unió ya a ambientes gays.

El otro fue uno que quedó un colega con él de una red social, para atraer gente nueva al grupo. Mira que le dijo antes mi colega, que nosotros no éramos maricones y pasábamos de mariconadas. Pues resulta que el tipo era bisexual. Incluso nos dijo que era bi, pero que le iban más los tíos. Al final me fui a casa tarde y se fueron los 2 a la playa a pasar la borrachera. El otro se quería cepillar a mi amigo. Incluso le llamaba para ir a follar al monte. Pasó de él y el otro le llamó homófobo.


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Soy musulmán, hetero, nortoledano y percuto chortinos en mis ratos libres ante la decadencia machirula de la hembra blanca.



Y un buen trol. Mis dies. Creía que de verdad eras un pobre perturbado.


----------



## Alcazar (2 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Estas mas obsesionado con mi sexualidad que mi propia abuela. Felicidades.
> 
> Da igual lo que no toleres, soy hetero y me defino como me sale de los cojones, si un hombre mañana mismo puede definirse como mujer sin más, no voy yo a poder definirme como hetero porque yo lo digo?. Punto.



Lo que tu hagas me trae sin cuidado, lo que no quiero es que nos impongan a los demás puntos de vista delirantes, como cuando nos dicen que hay mujeres con polla y tenemos que tragar por cojones para no ser tildados de fachas y por tanto cancelados.


----------



## Mentalharm (2 Mar 2021)

Me cago en la puta


----------



## chortina19 (2 Mar 2021)

Qué desagradable todo.


----------



## Supremacía (2 Mar 2021)

alas97 dijo:


> todos picaron



En especial el OP.


----------



## Nicors (2 Mar 2021)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Es cierto lo que dices de los países comunistas, aunque cada vez menos. Lo he explicado en un post no sé si en este hilo. El amaneramiento de la aristocracia y la alta burguesía era odiado por el proletariado, en realidad el origen no es un odio a la homosexualidad sino a esa decadencia de las clases pasivas, de los que no trabajaban y vivían como les daba la gana su sexualidad sin miedo a que nadie les hiciera nada. Te pongo un ejemplo, el hermano de Luis XIV iba vestido de mujer por la corte de Versalles, y no pasaba nada, pero si lo hacía un trabajador lo reventaban.
> 
> De hecho la progresía en cierta manera pide libertades individuales porque les hace creer que han alcanzado esa libertad de la alta nobleza para hacer con sus vidas lo que les dé la gana, es una manera de manejarlos que la auténtica izquierda desprecia profundamente. Esa es la razón maximalista, luego también hay razones minimalistas, como que en toda sociedad del s. XX, sobre todo los 3 primero cuartos, había homófobos a patadas, de hecho casi toda la población masculina (incluidos homosexuales armarizados) era homófoba. Y los países comunistas no eran una excepción.
> 
> Sin embargo si investigas un poco verás que Lenin fue el primer estadista que intentó dar derechos a los homosexuales. Por las redes hay hasta carteles de la época de Lenin para combatir la homofobia. Las cosas son un poquito más complejas que como os las explican a los cerebros fachas, fáciles de manipular para que embistan.



Yo respeto a los maricones perono estoy de acuerdo en llamar matrimonio a sus uniones.
A los comunistas no los respeto porque son totalitarios y buscan la servidumbre del pueblo y persiguen la individualidad puesto que Uno es la unión consigo mismo y todos sus apartados.
Mientras sigais atentando contra los actos pacíficos y legimitimos de Vox, seguiréis siendo escoria.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Mar 2021)




----------



## Abubilla73 (2 Mar 2021)

La asquerosidad descrita en el sexo anal en este post, ¿vale para sexo anal chico, chica?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (2 Mar 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Lo primero es una breve introducción donde explicaros la nomenclatura básica de este mundillo.
> 
> 
> - Tercero. Las FLATULENCIAS y VENTOSIDADES
> ...



* "El sexo GAY es muy SUCIO". mejor decir que el sexo anal es a menudo sucio. Quien quiere peces.....................................El que con fuego anda............................
*
Del punto tres en adelante, también es válido para el sexo anal heterosexual, con la sutil diferencia que la vístima de tales accidentes y vicisitudes es un ser de luz que caga bombones de Dior.


----------



## caraculo (2 Mar 2021)

¿Es verdad que el punto G de los tios está en el culo?. Si esto fuera cierto, ¿los activos adquieren alguna vez el rol de pasivos?.


----------



## SuperDios (2 Mar 2021)

Cuantas veces tengo que repetir en este puto foro que:

*EL CULO NO ES PARA FOLLAR, NO SE FOLLA POR EL ANO.* *PARA FOLLAR ESTÁ EL COÑO,* *EL COÑO!!!*


----------



## circus maximus (2 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> es muy digno ser hetero y mas macho que el promedio español y calzarse un chortino.



Lo suyo me recuerda al chiste:
-- Oye papá, que creo que soy homosexual. 
-- Vamos a ver hijo,tienes un chalet con piscina? Tienes un aston Martín en el garaje? Tienes una cuenta corriente con 6 ceros?
-- No papá,ya sabes que no
-- Hijo mío, tú no eres homosexual, tú lo que eres es maricón 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (2 Mar 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Si cabe se me olvidó comentar el esperpento hotelero que he dejado tras mi paso al abandonar las habitaciones de múltiples hoteles de mi ciudad y que entiendo que será una constante en las relaciones entre maricones.
> 
> Lo habitual es dejar las sábanas del hotel con hasta cuatro tipos diferentes de manchas: sudor, lefa, mierda y sangre.
> 
> ...



Tengo una pregunta para ti : Hasta qué punto es frecuente manchar con sangre y si sabes qué zona es la lacerada


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (2 Mar 2021)

caraculo dijo:


> ¿Es verdad que el punto G de los tios está en el culo?. Si esto fuera cierto, ¿los activos adquieren alguna vez el rol de pasivos?.



Pregunta para el OP: Hasta qué punto, pot tú experiencia , es normal que el pasivo alcance el orgasmo sólo con la estimulación de la penetración


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (2 Mar 2021)

Solo he medio-dado por culo una vez a una novia.
Le metí algo así como la mitad del pene, pero estaba el culo tan prieto y a ella y a mi nos dolia tanto que lo dejamos estar.
Saqué la cabeza del rabo recubierta de una fina capa marrón con olor a derroición. Tendriamos como 21 años o así.

Fui raudo a la ducha.

Desde entonces nunca lo he vuelto a intentar. No entiendo a la gente que le gusta dar por culo habiendo vaginas bien elásticas y bien lubricadas.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 Mar 2021)

Una parafília degenerada elevada a la categoría de "amor sano".

La piel es una esponja, no es impermeable, al menos poneros condones por norma. Ya lo de chupar pollas que se acaban de meter por culos, no tiene nombre, aunque hay mujeres que tambien lo hacen y tontacos que luego las morrean.


----------



## orbeo (2 Mar 2021)

Una vez le estaba dando por culo a la novia que tenía por entonces. Al rato no veas el olor a mierda en toda la habitación.

Poco después me veo el rabo con mierda y la habitación más pestilente aún, y aquella correte ya! Correte ya! Y yo ahí bombeando oliendo a mierda todo que flipas.

Total que me corro y los dos a la ducha cada uno x su lado a un cuarto de baño. Todo el piso oliendo a mierda.

Como supongo que será obvio, no diré que en los 3 años siguientes que duró la relación JAMAS me dejó darle por culo otra vez


----------



## EXTOUAREG (2 Mar 2021)

circus maximus dijo:


> Lo suyo me recuerda al chiste:
> -- Oye papá, que creo que soy homosexual.
> -- Vamos a ver hijo,tienes un chalet con piscina? Tienes un aston Martín en el garaje? Tienes una cuenta corriente con 6 ceros?
> -- No papá,ya sabes que no
> ...



Yo soy no homo como el OP, no soy yo el protagonista del hilo aunque os dé morbo mi cuerpazo y mi pollón que habéis visto en otros hilos.


----------



## FrandeSales (2 Mar 2021)

puto asco...paja y pala cama y ya


----------



## trellat (2 Mar 2021)

masilla con mierda, sangre, sudor, pelos del culo, tropezones de tortilla, pizza ... en la Sagra ¿no?


----------



## trellat (2 Mar 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> No aceptas tu sexualidad y has creado ese armazón ideológico falso y grotesco para justificarte.* Esos dardos que tiras a las mujeres, es porque en el fondo las odias (algo no raro en el mundo gay por cierto).* Tu caso es parecido al de esos que van con travelos porque "son mujeres", cuando en el fondo buscan una polla pero no lo reconocen.
> 
> Yo no desprecio a nadie por ser como es, lo que no tolero es que gente que no se acepta a si misma me quiera luego imponer las películas que se han montado para evitar verse frente al espejo.



Pues algo de razón tiene. Me autocito de un tema que abrí recientemente.



trellat dijo:


> Ahí has dado en el clavo.
> Personalmente paso los 40 y generalmente no me llaman la atención para nada las chavalas de 20 años que veo por ahí. ¿A alguien le pasa lo mismo?.
> 
> Cuando tenia 20 años de vez en cuando me venía uno de 40 a decirme "como esta el ganao chaval, si yo tuviera tu edad y lo que se ...aprovecha la vida que es corta y solo es una" y en parte era comprensible, a no ser que la chica fuese betty la fea todas eran muy coquetas, todas con su rimel, pintalabios, uñas, tacones, vestidito o pantalón marcando tipete (pero sin pasarse), medias .... estaban casi todas buenas, y ojo estoy hablano de un lunes o miercoles ... un sabado ya te cagabas.
> ...




Y el que gusta de metersela por el culo a chortines como dice él ...que se lo haga mirar porque posiblemente esté cayendo en la trampa que nos estan tendiendo sin darse cuenta.
No se exactamente el fin de todo esto que estamos viviendo, todo este rollo del machirulismo, igualdad, viogen... si es hacernos todos gilipollas, maricones, bolleras ... en definitiva alterar las relaciones de pareja de una sociedad, sobre lo que se cimenta un pais.


----------



## Leer (2 Mar 2021)

Qué putísimo asco. Que ser gay implique todas estas guarradas dice mucho.


----------



## Chapapote1 (2 Mar 2021)

Hice un tema en enero y acerté:



> Y en vivir en una sociedad totalmente hipermegasexualizada. Un hombre actual tiene estímulos sexuales por todos los lados. Por la calle viendo chortinas en leggins, en anuncios de internet, porno online con cientos de teras a tu disposición, TV, cine, redes sociales. Pero un hombre corriente folla menos que nunca, menos los de siempre. Por eso muchos deciden pasar del sexo ocasional y querer buscar novia. Pero esto tampoco resulta, porque para eso, ellas también tienen exigencias mayores. Incluso siendo niñatas.
> 
> ¿Qué ocurre?. Pues que los hombres están más salidos que nunca. Antes la salida era la prostitución. Pero actualmente les han comido la cabeza que es malo irse con fulanas y además de machista. Hartos de la desesperación optan por otras vías. Al final acaban dando por culo a un travelo en su casa, puestos de farlopa hasta el culo, quedando con crossdreser femeninos o chortinos depilados. Los haya que hasta aceptan a un tío corriente, sólo para que se la chupe.
> 
> ...



El problema de que muchos hombres abracen tendencias homosexuales, es debido al nuncafollismo

Hay gente que ve mal irse de putas porque es algo tabú en la sociedad. Que si luego te llaman machista, facha o votante de vox. Pero en cambio si te follas a un tío de vez en cuando eres cool, progre, etc... El daño ya está hecho.

Por mi parte aunque se vea a veces chortinos buen perfumados, depilados y todo eso, es que a la hora de la verdad no me van los tíos. No me gusta el olor a macho. Me da repulsión. En cambio que una tía te coja de la mano, ya es otra historia.

En caso de necesidad prefiero juntar cuatro duros e irme de putas. Incluso a la más barata, antes que follarme a un maromo. Esto me recuerda al tema las prisiones en otros países. El alfa de la prisión se dedica a violar a maromos que entran nuevos. Eso sí, al salir de la cárcel olvida todo eso y se va con sus mujeres. Pero para él eso fue un pasatiempo y se considera 100% hetero.

De todas formas a día de hoy, todavía quedan heterosexual al 100% que prefieren matarse a pajas el resto de su vida, que follarse a un maromo.


----------



## johnlaraza (2 Mar 2021)

Lo de los hoteles es lo único que veo verdaderamente criticable en estos casos, más aún si no es un hotel, sino un AirBnB. 

A mí se me caería la cara de vergüenza en esos casos. 

Lo dicho.


----------



## Gubelkian (2 Mar 2021)

Pregunta al OP:

¿Qué tal lleva lo de los los antivirales?


----------



## trellat (2 Mar 2021)

Qué manera de patinar los de Publico ...
que no digo que puedan tener razón pero ... al colectivo gay no creo que le haya hecho ni gracia el articulo.


----------



## trellat (2 Mar 2021)

quita, quita ... no le des ideas.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (3 Mar 2021)

El problema es que las tías se han vuelto insoportables e infollables, las que estan buenas o cobran o son absolutamente dominantes en la cama y son como mañacos pasivos, es decir como tíos gays que solo quieren su placer y pasan del tuyo, y las demás estan gordas, son peludas, masculinas, huelen mal etc....

Me pasé la adolescencia y hasta los 28 follando tías preciosas con respeto, buen sexo, pequeñas relaciones y novias, pero hará unos años comenzó la transformación de las mujeres en lo que son hoy, machirulos bigotudos con modales de camionero y poco aseadas, entonces descubrí el genero chortino, chavales de 19 20 años con cuerpos atléticos, no muy musculados sino fibrados, pieles suaves, olor a jabón, feminidad en la cama, complacencia, centrados en tu pollón y tu placer, renunciando al suyo propio con tal de verte gozar, sacrificados analmente para encajar tu rabazo aunque les duela hasta que convierten el dolor en placer, anos rasurados, estrechos y limpios, lencería sexy como suspensores o tangas, desde entonces decidí que solo follaría feminidad ya fuera en chicos o en chicas, busco la feminidad.

Soy mas hetero que todos los que os folláis camioneras bigotudas con coño, o los que os folláis gordas, o los que pagáis por sexo para poder follar un buen cuerpo.

Yo follo feminidad tú follas testosterona con vagina.

Chortinismo manda, lo que digan los cuatro amargados follagordas nuncafollistas del foro importa cero, si te llaman maricón es porque se matan a pajas viendo porno gay en la intimidad.


----------



## Vulcan86 (3 Mar 2021)

No eres gay ,has hecho todo eso para relatarnoslo en burbuja a que si?


----------



## Q The Punisher (3 Mar 2021)

A mí me dio un asco el día que curré en teatro kapital

Cuando se encendía un poco la pista por el flash eso era sodoma y gomera


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (3 Mar 2021)

Pero si esto es maravilloso, lo dice Soros.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (3 Mar 2021)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> No eres gay ,has hecho todo eso para relatarnoslo en burbuja a que si?



Los heteros nos excitamos con la feminidad, punto.

El que se excite con una tía hombruna tal vez sea un gay sumiso en la sombra, camuflado en una relación heterosexual de esta sociedad podrida que tenemos.


----------



## V. Crawley (3 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> El problema es que las tías se han vuelto insoportables e infollables, las que estan buenas o cobran o son absolutamente dominantes en la cama y son como mañacos pasivos, es decir como tíos gays que solo quieren su placer y pasan del tuyo, y las demás estan gordas, son peludas, masculinas, huelen mal etc....
> 
> Me pasé la adolescencia y hasta los 28 follando tías preciosas con respeto, buen sexo, pequeñas relaciones y novias, pero hará unos años comenzó la transformación de las mujeres en lo que son hoy, machirulos bigotudos con modales de camionero y poco aseadas, entonces descubrí el genero chortino, chavales de 19 20 años con cuerpos atléticos, no muy musculados sino fibrados, pieles suaves, olor a jabón, feminidad en la cama, complacencia, centrados en tu pollón y tu placer, renunciando al suyo propio con tal de verte gozar, sacrificados analmente para encajar tu rabazo aunque les duela hasta que convierten el dolor en placer, anos rasurados, estrechos y limpios, lencería sexy como suspensores o tangas, desde entonces decidí que solo follaría feminidad ya fuera en chicos o en chicas, busco la feminidad.
> 
> ...



Si prefieres chicos en vez de mujeres eres MARICÓN. Asúmelo. No hay feminidad en un chortino. Un hetero de verdad ve un chortino y no quiere nada.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (3 Mar 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Si prefieres chicos en vez de mujeres eres MARICÓN. Asúmelo. No hay feminidad en un chortino. Un hetero de verdad ve un chortino y no quiere nada.



Mentira, cada vez mas gente joven entiende que percutirse a un colega es mas hetero que follarse determinadas camioneras, además quién ha dicho que lo prefiero? Simplemente lo añado a mis gustos sexuales.

Lo que sois es unos viejos.


----------



## V. Crawley (3 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Mentira, cada vez mas gente joven entiende que percutirse a un colega es mas hetero que follarse determinadas camioneras.
> 
> Lo que sois es unos viejos.



No, lo que somos es heterosexuales. No como tú.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (3 Mar 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> No, lo que somos es heterosexuales. No como tú.



Tú eres medio homosexual porque preferirías antes esto:







A esto:







Aunque a mi lo que mas me gusta es esto:







Si no lo entiendes es que solo eres un viejo.


----------



## trellat (3 Mar 2021)

Pues esperad que va a más.
Segun gente que me cuenta, padres, los educadores estan hasta controlando lo de los juguetes con que juegan los niños. Se acabo lo de antaño, lo de las niñas jugando con muñecas y casitas, vestiditos y los chicos, con pistolas, coches ... solo juegos didacticos donde puedan jugar todos juntos, todo en pro de la igualdad.


----------



## V. Crawley (3 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Tú eres medio homosexual porque preferirías antes esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Típico de homosexual acomplejado, comparar una imagen desagradable de mujer con una imagen favorecedora de lo que REALMENTE LE GUSTA, para justificarse. Que no hace falta que te justifiques, folla lo que quieras pero no mientas ni te engañes. Eres homosexual.

Asúmelo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (3 Mar 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Típico de homosexual acomplejado, comparar una imagen desagradable de mujer con una imagen favorecedora de lo que REALMENTE LE GUSTA, para justificarse. Que no hace falta que te justifiques, folla lo que quieras pero no mientas ni te engañes. Eres homosexual.
> 
> Asúmelo.



El tipo de mujer que puse al final esta mejor que cualquiera que tú te vayas a follar en tu vida y que yo en cambio sí follo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (3 Mar 2021)

trellat dijo:


> Pues esperad que va a más.
> Segun gente que me cuenta, padres, los educadores estan hasta controlando lo de los juguetes con que juegan los niños. Se acabo lo de antaño, lo de las niñas jugando con muñecas y casitas, vestiditos y los chicos, con pistolas, coches ... solo juegos didacticos donde puedan jugar todos juntos, todo en pro de la igualdad.



La culpa es de la masculinización y del feminismo en las mujeres, por mucho que a un niño le hagas jugar con muñecas nunca le gustará.


----------



## Chulita (3 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Tú eres medio homosexual porque preferirías antes esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por favor, pon spoiler, macho...


----------



## trellat (3 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Aunque a mi lo que mas me gusta es esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues debo ser viejo porque para mi ni eso se salva hoy en dia. El modelo de mujer fitness, excesivamente delgada, fibrosa, con tatuajes y algo de silicona.
Mas pendiente de cultivarse en gimnasios (junto a tios) que cultivar su actitud, la feminidad. Ser coquetas y femeninas, pendientes de las modas, perfumes ... ademas queremos culo y tetas, queremos mujeres rotundas y con molla. Hoy en dia todas estan anorexicas, como esa que pones de ejemplo.

Normal que no veas diferencia entre el culo de esa chica y el de un chortino.


----------



## V. Crawley (3 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> El tipo de mujer que puse al final esta mejor que cualquiera que tú te vayas a follar en tu vida y que yo en cambio sí follo.



Si pudieras follarte tías como dios manda y fueras hetero, no querías un culo de chortino cerca ni loco. Tú mismo te contradices y quedas en ridículo sólo por no reconocer que eres HOMOSEXUAL. Muchos tíos tienen dificultades para conseguir follar con tías, pero como son HETEROSEXUALES ni locos se van a meter el rabo en el culo de otro tío.
Ten un poco de dignidad, conflorero. Que no consigues engañar a nadie más que a ti mismo.


----------



## Chulita (3 Mar 2021)

SuperDios dijo:


> Cuantas veces tengo que repetir en este puto foro que:
> 
> *EL CULO NO ES PARA FOLLAR, NO SE FOLLA POR EL ANO.* *PARA FOLLAR ESTÁ EL COÑO,* *EL COÑO!!!*



El culo es depravado, íntimo y estupendo entre un tío y una tía si se hace bien. Con ganas y con cariño.


----------



## arrestado en casa (3 Mar 2021)

Que si huele fuerte, que si pedos, que si mierda... Eso en en mi argot hetero es una bendición Y TÚ TE QUEJAS POR ESOS MANJARES

*ERES UN MARICÓN DE MARICÓN*


----------



## trellat (3 Mar 2021)

Antes incluso había juguetes para niños que apuntaban a maricon en mi opinión, todo el mundo lo sabía, era un secreto a voces y no pasaba nada. Había juguetes para cada rol ya que no podemos ser todos iguales, eso es una quimera,* es imposible*.


----------



## basura_inmunda (3 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> El problema es que las tías se han vuelto insoportables e infollables, las que estan buenas o cobran o son absolutamente dominantes en la cama y son como mañacos pasivos, es decir como tíos gays que solo quieren su placer y pasan del tuyo, y las demás estan gordas, son peludas, masculinas, huelen mal etc....
> 
> Me pasé la adolescencia y hasta los 28 follando tías preciosas con respeto, buen sexo, pequeñas relaciones y novias, pero hará unos años comenzó la transformación de las mujeres en lo que son hoy, machirulos bigotudos con modales de camionero y poco aseadas, entonces descubrí el genero chortino, chavales de 19 20 años con cuerpos atléticos, no muy musculados sino fibrados, pieles suaves, olor a jabón, feminidad en la cama, complacencia, centrados en tu pollón y tu placer, renunciando al suyo propio con tal de verte gozar, sacrificados analmente para encajar tu rabazo aunque les duela hasta que convierten el dolor en placer, anos rasurados, estrechos y limpios, lencería sexy como suspensores o tangas, desde entonces decidí que solo follaría feminidad ya fuera en chicos o en chicas, busco la feminidad.
> 
> ...



No me puedo creer está mierda.

Chortinos dice.

Bueno, realmente es lo que hacían en el mundo clásico, tirarse un jovencito era algo no homosexual.


----------



## trellat (3 Mar 2021)

Extuareg ha de reconocer que si no es maricon por lo menos el mero hecho de estar con un tio, dando igual quien pone el culo o el navo,es jugar a los chavos,* es mariconear. *


----------



## kicorv (3 Mar 2021)

El día que alguien me convenza de que estas cosas no son una desviación/enfermedad, le compro una casa.


----------



## LeeMarvin (3 Mar 2021)

Chemsex y sus códigos
Las frases de Alonso Caparrós que arrancan las risas de sus compañeros: "Busco preñador"


----------



## SuperDios (3 Mar 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> El culo es depravado, íntimo y estupendo entre un tío y una tía si se hace bien. Con ganas y con cariño.



NO, ROTUNDAMENTE NO! Y adjunto explicación de por qué he descartado por completo petarle el bul a las chavalas que me folle:

Hace ya bastantes años tuve de novia a una chica que me pidio insistentemente que le rompiese el hogopelo, ella era bastante más joven que yo y por verlo en algún vídrio de hinternek la warrilla tenia ese fetiche culero. Accedí y pasé a rellenarle el KK's, no sin antes engrasarle el grano de fogón con un buen gargajo. Inicialmente la cosa iba bien, el buyate de la golfa dilataba convenientemente y mi vergajo entraba hasta su estómago como una tuneladora, mientras ella daba obscenos alaridos y meneaba las caderas como un rabo de lagartija. Cuando me vino el gusto la engrumé con una abundante lefada rica en sidrac y pensé "Estupendo, ya la tapé y lefé todos sus agujeros!"
*Pero... *

Cuando saqué mi rabakoh ya morcillón de su cloaca, contemplé espantado cómo estaba totalmente emplastado en jiña a la vez que un hedor nauseabundo, denso y arenoso invadía la habitación pudiendo casi verse los vaporosos vahos fecales. Al ver mi polla cagalerizada, corrí a lavarme el mango al baño mientras en mi mente resonaba la frase "*POR EL CULO NO SE FOLLA!*". De fondo se escuchaba a la piba diciendo "oh Dios, oh Dios..." Y es que le vino un retortijón y se había mediocagado en la cama. Hubo que tirar toda la ropa de cama y la chorba jamás volvió a pedirme gilipolleces.

Repito: Para follar está el coño!


----------



## SuperDios (3 Mar 2021)

Kinsey, ese BUJARRÓN y PEDÓFILO engañando a la sociedad:

Alfred Charles Kinsey- CIENCIA DE UN PERVERTIDO.PEDÓFILO PARTE 1 y 2 VIDEOS :: La-verdad-os-hara-libres5

4.1. Biografía de Alfred Kinsey


----------



## basura_inmunda (3 Mar 2021)

A mi la verdad me gustan jóvenes o viejas operadas.


----------



## SuperDios (3 Mar 2021)

Eso tiene que doler


----------



## EXTOUAREG (4 Mar 2021)

Me está encantando este hilo, pensaba que iba a ser mas rollo, pero mucha gente esta entendiendo cosas y además me estoy hinchando a bloquear paletos.


----------



## spala (4 Mar 2021)

es sucio y repugnante xD

No logro entender como no se cagan los gays cuando les meten el tema, si yo cuando era pequeño me metían un supositorio y ya pensaba q lo iba a expulsar, 
el recto cuando nota algo ahí quiere sacarlo, de ahí las ganas de cagar.


----------



## Kemekago4 (4 Mar 2021)

Joder que asco macho... Nunca mejor dicho. 
Y sí el sexo anal da muchísimo asco. Es mejor ni mirar. Y la nariz alejada y más te vale tener ambientador. 
Se agradece que la tía en cuestión se lave bien el ojal por dentro. 
En tema de tíos no quiero ni imaginármelo, seguro que a alguno se le meten los pelos padentro.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (4 Mar 2021)

spala dijo:


> es sucio y repugnante xD
> 
> No logro entender como no se cagan los gays cuando les meten el tema, si yo cuando era pequeño me metían un supositorio y ya pensaba q lo iba a expulsar,
> el recto cuando nota algo ahí quiere sacarlo, de ahí las ganas de cagar.



Se vuelven locos de placer, lloran, piden más, eyaculan sin tocarse, pierden los papeles, caras de impotencia, de necesidad, los tíos que en la calle son muy machos sacan la mujer que llevan dentro cuando son percutidos por 22cm, he provocado escenas muy morbosas mientras follaba culos masculinos y en un 99% siempre limpios.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (4 Mar 2021)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Joder que asco macho... Nunca mejor dicho.
> Y sí el sexo anal da muchísimo asco. Es mejor ni mirar. Y la nariz alejada y más te vale tener ambientador.
> Se agradece que la tía en cuestión se lave bien el ojal por dentro.
> En tema de tíos no quiero ni imaginármelo, seguro que a alguno se le meten los pelos padentro.



Un buen chortino bottom siempre va depilado y limpio por dentro, sacas el pollón del ojete tras media hora de destrozo rectal y sigues teniéndolo brillante como la patena.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (4 Mar 2021)

Lo vivo a diario, afortunadamente, la clave esta en quedar con antelación para dar tiempo al chortino a prepararse el culete, el error es quedar con prisas, el aquí te pillo aquí te mato, el te follo ahora que pasaba por aquí, ahí hay mas riesgo de manchas en hombres y mujeres.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (4 Mar 2021)

Mucho reir poco follar, eso esta claro que es lo que hacéis por aquí algunos.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (4 Mar 2021)

Reconocer ser gay no es igual a follar chortinos ricos, yo soy hetero y follo a chicos y chicas.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (4 Mar 2021)

Me amo a mí mismo y a toda la humanidad, no soy de esos de izquierdas que ama a los perros perro aborta niños. Lo que soy es libre de follar con quien quiera y por tanto heterosexual porque formaré una familia con una mujer.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (4 Mar 2021)

No se termina de entender la vehemencia de la gente criticando a todo el que se acuesta con quien quiere... necesitáis ir al psicólogo para libraros de esa represión sexual nunca follista, corren tiempos de libertad, quienes se auto reprimen todavía en pleno 2021 y con un perfil anónimo en un foro, cuando la sociedad ya no se mete en la vida de cada cuál es porque tiene taras mentales, además de que seguro que luego en la calle vais de super tolerantes con todas las opciones sexuales.

Los heteros como yo somos el futuro, capaces de engendrar niños y de disfrutar del sexo libre a la vez.


----------



## SrPurpuron (4 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> No se termina de entender la vehemencia de la gente criticando a todo el que se acuesta con quien quiere... necesitáis ir al psicólogo para libraros de esa represión sexual nunca follista, corren tiempos de libertad, quienes se auto reprimen todavía en pleno 2021 y con un perfil anónimo en un foro, cuando la sociedad ya no se mete en la vida de cada cuál es porque tiene taras mentales, además de que seguro que luego en la calle vais de super tolerantes con todas las opciones sexuales.
> 
> Los heteros como yo somos el futuro, capaces de engendrar niños y de disfrutar del sexo libre a la vez.



El quid de la cuestión no es con quien se acueste uno sino su motivación o excusa para hacerlo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (4 Mar 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> El quid de la cuestión no es con quien se acueste uno sino su motivación o excusa para hacerlo.



No hay excusa lo hago porque me da la gana y encima soy heterosexual porque yo lo digo y punto. Es mi libre elección.

Al que no le guste que se joda.


----------



## SrPurpuron (5 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> No hay excusa lo hago porque me da la gana y encima soy heterosexual porque yo lo digo y punto. Es mi libre elección.
> 
> Al que no le guste que se joda.



Eso no te lo crees ni tú amigo.


----------



## V. Crawley (5 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> No hay excusa lo hago porque me da la gana y *encima soy heterosexual porque yo lo digo y punto*. Es mi libre elección.
> 
> Al que no le guste que se joda.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (5 Mar 2021)

Yo no como pollas aunque respeto al que lo haga. No homo.


----------



## SrPurpuron (5 Mar 2021)




----------



## V. Crawley (5 Mar 2021)




----------



## V. Crawley (5 Mar 2021)

No recuerdo dónde lo encontré, es cojonudo, la entrevista dura más, traen a un pastor (religioso) con verduras para explicar que los trannies no existen, el tal Pepe se larga ofendidísimo... es que lo tiene todo. Eso sí es televisión de calidad, joder.

El presentador mola porque realmente se ve que intenta entenderlo, el mejor momento es cuando dice "so who is gae?", en plan "aquí tiene que haber algún maricón o yo ya no entiendo nada"


----------



## Kurten (5 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Menuda memez
> 
> 
> También hay mucho hetero que pone culo y luego vuelve a los pechos de su novia con el ojete reventado.
> ...



Yo creo que este es uno de los din-din del hilo (no siempre, pero creo que algo de eso hay a veces)


----------



## Kurten (5 Mar 2021)

Como se te ve interesado en conocer, te dire que la sexología clínica es tu amiga:







Recopilación de casuistica sexológica al estilo del Psychopathia sexualis de Kraft-Ebing. Apartado dedicado a la homosexualidad


----------



## Kurten (5 Mar 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Dice que es hetero curioso pero luego sólo habla de mujeres en tono despectivo e idealiza a los chortinos. Maricón perdido en negación. Que no pasa nada, pero no está nada bien eso de querer retorcer el lenguaje por no querer aceptar la realidad.



Pero si lo dices de forma despectiva ( "maricón perdido") haces que le sea más dificil aceptar una parte de su realidad. No te quejes entonces


----------



## Don Porculio (5 Mar 2021)

joder tio, de la mejor mierda nunca mejor dicho que he leido en muchisimo tiempo


----------



## Kurten (5 Mar 2021)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Hice un tema en enero y acerté:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O no, puede que se maten a pajas porque les da miedo aceptar que en realidad quieren follarse a un maromo.

Taluec


----------



## Kurten (5 Mar 2021)

Sí, puedo. Voy a pillar el tocho y ahora te pongo lo que dice respecto a por qué existe la homosexualidad (total, el autor no me va a recriminar los derechos de autor, ni la editorial tampoco. 50 años ha se publicó)


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (5 Mar 2021)

ESTO ES PARA VOSOTROS

Gostaréis.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (5 Mar 2021)

No me pierdo nada yo soy heterosexual y respeto a los gays, de hecho alguno me follo.


----------



## V. Crawley (5 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> No me pierdo nada yo soy heterosexual y respeto a los gays, de hecho alguno me follo.



Guardo


----------



## EXTOUAREG (5 Mar 2021)

Respeto tu opción sexual, no es lo mío eso que dices.


----------



## Talabera (5 Mar 2021)

atención atención vaselina en oferta 100 euro 25 litros hay para todos no desperdiciar esta oportunidad solo esta semana


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Respeto tu opción sexual, no es lo mío eso que dices.



Una pregunta: ¿coincides con lo que ha contado OP acerca de los protocolos "no escritos" pero universal y tácitamente aceptados como la comida de culo?


----------



## Manoliko (5 Mar 2021)

Yo se la he metido en el culo a cuatro mujeres que recuerde. Es curioso, pero nunca a una prostituta, siempre con civiles. A diferencia de lo que creen algunos, las civiles son mucho más cerdas que las prostitutas. 

Dos fueron novias y otras dos royos. Con las dos novias lo practique varias veces con cada una y nunca tuve problemas. Con una que me folle una noche en un viaje hubo otro problema que no has citado, que sangró, desgarro anal. Y con otra me paso una vez lo de sacar un poco de mierda, y entonces se te quitan las ganas de volver a hacerlo por ahí.


----------



## .AzaleA. (5 Mar 2021)

Me leí el otro día el post en medio del silencio y la oscuridad. Fue como un *minirelato de terror...* A dios gacias, estaba tan cansada que apenas me inmuté por los detalles sórdidos. No obstante, mi mente tiene la maldita manía de evocar las imágenes que se me relatan...

¿ERA NECESARIO SER TAN GRÁFICO? *ASCOPENA.*


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Mar 2021)

¡Ah! ¿ pero tú eres EXTOUAREG?


----------



## .AzaleA. (5 Mar 2021)

Manoliko dijo:


> Dos fueron novias y otras dos royos. Con las dos novias lo practique varias veces con cada una y nunca tuve problemas. *Con una que me folle una noche en un viaje hubo otro problema que no has citado, que sangró, desgarro anal.*



Que haya mujeres que se presten a eso y encima con un cualquiera... Como os aprovecháis de la debilidad ajena, dios.


----------



## Manoliko (5 Mar 2021)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Que haya mujeres que se presten a eso y encima con un cualquiera... Como os aprovecháis de la debilidad ajena, dios.



Que debilidad?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Mar 2021)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Que haya mujeres que se presten a eso y encima con un cualquiera... Como os aprovecháis de la debilidad ajena, dios.



Creo que no se ha percatado de que lo tratado en este hilo también atañe a los hombres, y hombres y mujeres son distintos e iguales a la vez. ¿O lo dice por un interés corporativo fundamentado en el mantenimiento del valor económico del papo?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (5 Mar 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿coincides con lo que ha contado OP acerca de los protocolos "no escritos" pero universal y tácitamente aceptados como la comida de culo?



En absoluto, no practico el beso negro, solo ejerzo el destrozo anal voluntario y con fruición a chortinos mayores de 18 años.


----------



## V. Crawley (5 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> En absoluto, no practico el beso negro, solo ejerzo el destrozo anal voluntario y con fruición de chortinos mayores de 18 años.



Como cualquier otro homosexual efebófilo activo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (5 Mar 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Como cualquier otro homosexual efebófilo activo.



Yo soy hetero, asume que eres gay y deja de hacer outing con los demás, qué plasta dan estos gays que todos tienen que ser gays como ellos.


----------



## V. Crawley (5 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Yo soy hetero, asume que eres gay y deja de hacer outing con los demás, qué plasta dan estos gays que todos tienen que ser gays como ellos.



Yo soy una tía. Hetero. No toco a otra tía ni con un palo. Por eso sé cómo funciona la heterosexualidad, no como tú, que te montas películas para no asumir tu más que evidente homosexualidad. Sé libre, hombre, sal del armario. Si está esto lleno de homos como tú, y no pasa ná.
Y el "outing" te lo haces tú solito con lo de dar por culo a chortinos, así que deja de decir chorradas.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (5 Mar 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Lo habitual es dejar las sábanas del hotel con hasta cuatro tipos diferentes de manchas: sudor, lefa, mierda y sangre.



Faltan lágrimas, saliva y mocos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 Mar 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> No, dijo que NO era maricón pero que percutía hojaldres. Ya sabes lo que a él le encanta la _masa. _
> Pero, el forero este Observer le hizo la pillada de que era un hilo copypasteado que ya fue incluso posteado allá por el 2009 (¡!), al que Batallitas le había añadido unos suculentos párrafos para darle sabrosura.
> Luego él y Ex-Touareg intercambiaron pareceres en unos escalofriantes posts _1-to-1 _con sus zankeos de rigor.
> 
> ...




Dejo finiquitado este tema con lo siguiente:



Creía haberlo dejado aclarado en las primeras páginas de este hilo pero ayer mismo volvieron a saltarme con este tema y me repatea que se me acuse de mentiroso así que me vi obligado a contactar por privado con el autor de ese hilo.

No tengo necesidad de plagiar nada. Las recetas son las que son y sí, me las como no solo son para fotografiar; y mis experiencias anales lo mismo. Son las que son. Y esos culos también me los he comido yo.

Y como ya dije ayer siento tener que abandonaros por semana. El trabajo me consume y solo me quedan fuerzas para leeros por encima durante un ratito. Solo libro los domingos que es cuando más activo puedo estar en el foro, y en la cama.

Un saludo y gracias por la buena acogida de mis recetas y de mis culos.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (6 Mar 2021)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Yo soy rojo, pero le he zankeado porque tiene usted toda la razón del mundo. Disfrute de su sexo, pero no sea hipócrita y luego dé el voto a quién estigmatiza la homsexualidad, la transexualidad o la bisexualidad. Y por su puesto no sea católico porque ya sabe lo que hay.



La cuestión es que la mayoría de los que atacan son de izquierdas y lo hacen porque yo soy de derechas. El atraso social en España es tal que no se concibe ser de derechas con la libertad sexual como en Alemania por ejemplo donde hay ministros y políticos gays, bises y heterosexual curiosos en la derecha sin problemas


----------



## EXTOUAREG (6 Mar 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Los rojos y los maricones vais a los actos públicos de Vox ha agredirlos e impedirles su labor política legitima por lo tanto
> ROJOS Y MARICONES SOIS FASCISTAS, PERDÓN COMUNISTAS.
> 
> Homosexualidad y homosexuales en Cuba: la verdad oculta
> ...



El comunismo siempre ha tratado a los gays a patadas, pero muchos heterosexuales ya estamos cambiando este patrón y respetando a todo el mundo siendo de derechas.


----------



## Poseidón (6 Mar 2021)

Jesus jesus jesus. Ya me quedo el fin de semana traumatizado


----------



## Amapizpis (6 Mar 2021)

Yo no pretendia plagiar a nadie, simplemente quise compartir un hilo de forocoches que me parecio interesante.

Pido disculpas si he herido la sensibilidad de nadie, no era mi intencion ni lo que buscaba. Me importa una mierda que se me adjudique o no la autoria de un hilo, pues el foro h mi cuenta son anonimos, pero dado que veo que hay gente a la que si le importa lo dejo claro, el hilo no era mio. Punto. No quiero lios ni movidas porque no tengo ningun interes en el tema.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> La cuestión es que la mayoría de los que atacan son de izquierdas y lo hacen porque yo soy de derechas. El atraso social en España es tal que no se concibe ser de derechas con la libertad sexual como en Alemania por ejemplo donde hay ministros y políticos gays, bises y heterosexual curiosos en la derecha sin problemas




A ver, las cosas como son. Una ideología que proclama la "liberación de los explotados" por sus propios semejantes -teóricamente- debe ser consecuentemente liberador de toda opresión a minorias tradicionalmente sancionadas o castigadas por sus comportamientos heterodoxos por ejemplo en materia sexual. Más allá del comunismo real de la URSS y otros países que ejercieran la coerción social y politica y juridica por razones de supuesta ? cohexión social por ¡¿pura fe en su supervivencia como sistema?! la izquierda es plural y más partidaria de la liberta individual que cualquiera otras ideologias. Las ideas originales del socialismo con sus socialistas utópicos y de los anarquistas son la pura esencia de lo que digo, y al menos muchos de los que nos consideramos de izquierdas así lo creemos. Por supuesto el hombre tiene una dimensión social y la sociedad tiene sus reglas mínimas y su disciplina. Pero el ámbito de lo privado es intocable. Por supuesto hay luego los espacios de encrucijada, de intersección entre el ámbito social y lo individual y es ahí donde hay que hilar más fino y donde aparecen los conflictos. En esta crisis del Covid precisamente aparece ese "campo de batalla" entre una naturaleza y la otra. La realidad muchas veces son las dos caras de la moneda.
Laderecha traicional por obvias razones era refracctaria a aceptar ese tipo de comportamientos. Pero en la izquierda hace ya mucho que los Zerolos son gente normal, y la izquierda politica y cutural siempre ha estado plagada de personajes bi y homo.
Por supuesto ser liberal o colectivista en lo económico no implica "no necesariamente" una tipologia sexual.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Mar 2021)

La actual izquierda posibilista sólo está al servicio del modelo liberal de mercado, porque es pactista. Es difícil, por no decir imposible, proponer un modelo, en este mundo globalizado, que no pase por el liberalismo en todos sus aspectos o por la socialdemocracia. Como no sea el capitalismo chino de planificación estatal centralizada, auténtico vencedor del pulso entre las naciones a fecha de hoy y me temo que del mañana.


----------



## FLACOPACO (6 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> La cuestión es que la mayoría de los que atacan son de izquierdas y lo hacen porque yo soy de derechas. El atraso social en España es tal que no se concibe ser de derechas con la libertad sexual como en Alemania por ejemplo donde hay ministros y políticos gays, bises y heterosexual curiosos en la derecha sin problemas



El problema es que se pretende unir a la gente de derechas con la restricción de derechos y libertades, cuando por norma general es justo al contrario, mientras que la izquierda es totalmente lo opuesto contra este colectivo. Por contra la izquierda se dedica a apoyar a movimientos y religiones totalitarias y anti derechos humanos con el fin de conseguir el "Dicide y venceras". Solo hay que ver como ven con buenos los ojos a los musulmanes cuando estos son los mayores homófobos que existen y sin por ellos fuesen tirarían a todos desde la Torre Picasso como hacen en los paises de Oriente medio. Igneiria social a todo trapo.

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Talabera (6 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> En absoluto, no practico el beso negro, solo ejerzo el destrozo anal voluntario y con fruición a chortinos mayores de 18 años.



Toma beso negro


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Mar 2021)

FLACOPACO dijo:


> El problema es que se pretende unir a la gente de derechas con la restricción de derechos y libertades, cuando por norma general es justo al contrario, mientras que la izquierda es totalmente lo opuesto contra este colectivo. Por contra la izquierda se dedica a apoyar a movimientos y religiones totalitarias y anti derechos humanos con el fin de conseguir el "Dicide y venceras". Solo hay que ver como ven con buenos los ojos a los musulmanes cuando estos son los mayores homófobos que existen y sin por ellos fuesen tirarían a todos desde la Torre Picasso como hacen en los paises de Oriente medio. Igneiria social a todo trapo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk



Toda persona auténticamente de izquierdas ha denostado los prejuicios de todo tipo, étnico religioso y cultural. Lo que sería una torpeza es que en aras a observar esos principios básicos, una cultura como el Islam fuera a suplantar, máxime con un fundamentalismo religioso, a una civilización que se desquitó de muchas de sus ideas e instituciones fundamentadas en el pasado y ya periclitadas, tras muchas decadas de lucha intelectual y social contra ellas. La izquierda repito que es básicamente tolerante en su origen y presupuestos o premisas. En definitiva, sabéis que al modo hegeliano, el mundo, las ideas y la realidad es dinamica y avanza. La derecha es el inmovilismo y la izquierda siempre es su opuesto antagónico. ¿Era así no?


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Mar 2021)

Masoquismo premium, dolor intensísimo, unos años ( pocos) de placer y luego problemas serios para evacuar y además se quedan insensibles de por vida.
Lo siento, pero no deben estar bien de la cabeza.
Nunca he pensado que la homosexualidad pudiera ser una enfermedad pero estos relatos me están haciendo recapacitar.


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Mar 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Dice que es hetero curioso pero luego sólo habla de mujeres en tono despectivo e idealiza a los chortinos. Maricón perdido en negación. Que no pasa nada, pero no está nada bien eso de querer retorcer el lenguaje por no querer aceptar la realidad.



De las mujeres sólo dice que olemos mal, somos peludas, bigotudas, nuestra vagina da asco y blao blao... pero sí es heterosexual curioso. Sí, ajá.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (6 Mar 2021)

FLACOPACO dijo:


> El problema es que se pretende unir a la gente de derechas con la restricción de derechos y libertades, cuando por norma general es justo al contrario, mientras que la izquierda es totalmente lo opuesto contra este colectivo. Por contra la izquierda se dedica a apoyar a movimientos y religiones totalitarias y anti derechos humanos con el fin de conseguir el "Dicide y venceras". Solo hay que ver como ven con buenos los ojos a los musulmanes cuando estos son los mayores homófobos que existen y sin por ellos fuesen tirarían a todos desde la Torre Picasso como hacen en los paises de Oriente medio. Igneiria social a todo trapo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk



La izquierda apoya a los gays solo en los países en los que estos votan, donde no votan los siguen tratando a patadas, lo mismo pasa con las mujeres, en los países donde las mujeres no votan que son todos de izquierdas las lapidan por adúlteras hoy día en 2021.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (6 Mar 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> De las mujeres sólo dice que olemos mal, somos peludas, bigotudas, nuestra vagina da asco y blao blao... pero sí es heterosexual curioso. Sí, ajá.



Solo describía el camino que la mayoría de vosotras esta recorriendo, lo de generalizar lo estas haciendo tú, no yo.


----------



## Chulita (6 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> La cuestión es que la mayoría de los que atacan son de izquierdas y lo hacen porque yo soy de derechas. El atraso social en España es tal que no se concibe ser de derechas con la libertad sexual como en Alemania por ejemplo donde hay ministros y políticos gays, bises y heterosexual curiosos en la derecha sin problemas



A ver, @EXTOUAREG, eso de atraso en España en cuanto a libertades para el mariconeo no sé yo.
Entiendo que te guste lo que comentas. Conozco más tíos que les pasa más o menos lo que a ti. Te debería de dar igual que te llamen maricón, gay o depravado porque un poco también lo eres (por practicidad del propio lenguaje). Evidentemente ni hay nada de malo en ello, desde que tener que ceñirse a una etiqueta que te clasifique el 100% del tiempo para el resto de tus días lo es. A las tías se nos acepta más que nos tiremos a nuestras amigas o tengamos incursiones gays sin caer tanto en un estigma social - que también, pero menos-.


Hay muchos actores porno heterosexuales que han hecho algo de porno gay como activos. Bien el caso de Criss Strokes, que es un tío que me encanta o el propio Nacho Vidal. 


Spoiler










Creo que te di hasta tu zankito porque mola que cuentes y des tú opinión. Entretiene y aporta.
Pero eso de derechas, izquierdas, comunistas y demás politiqueos, perdóname que te diga, pero es tan atrasado como llamarte maricón. Una catetada como la copa de un pino.

La gente del foro te llama maricón porque la mofa se presta. Yasta. Yo misma conozco foreros que son BISEXUALES. No voy a decir sus nombres, claro. Solo que tú eres el único que no te importa reconocerlo. Lo cual es genial.


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Solo describía el camino que la mayoría de vosotras esta recorriendo, lo de generalizar lo estas haciendo tú, no yo.



Mira exTuareg, no te confundas, que no pasa absolutamente nada por abrir los ojos a la realidad.
Creo que ser musulmán hace que no puedas aceptarte, en tu sociedad ser homosexual es lo más bajo de lo bajo y se te ha inculcado desde tu más tierna infancia que debes casarte y tener hijos... pero realmente te gustan los hombres ni siquiera eres bi, eres eso homosexual, con todas las letras .
El día que te aceptes de verdad serás libre y feliz. Así, sólo conseguirás vivir en una pantomima, ser un infeliz y hacer infeliz a la mujer con la que te cases.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (6 Mar 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Mira exTuareg, no te confundas, que no pasa absolutamente nada por abrir los ojos a la realidad.
> Creo que ser musulmán hace que no puedas aceptarte, en tu sociedad ser homosexual es lo más bajo de lo bajo y se te ha inculcado desde tu más tierna infancia que debes casarte y tener hijos... pero realmente te gustan los hombres ni siquiera eres bi, eres eso homosexual, con todas las letras .
> El día que te aceptes de verdad serás libre y feliz. Así, sólo conseguirás vivir en una pantomima, ser un infeliz y hacer infeliz a la mujer con la que te cases.



Ni soy musulmán ni soy gay... ni te enteras de qué van mis troleos en el foro pese a que llevas 9 años por aquí.


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Ni soy musulmán ni soy gay... ni te enteras de qué van mis troleos en el foro pese a que llevas 9 años por aquí.



Bueno ¿entonces todo lo que nos cuentas son mentiras? ¿ no te lo montas con chortinos de culitos prietos? ...
Soy muy crédula yo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (6 Mar 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Bueno ¿entonces todo lo que nos cuentas son mentiras? ¿ no te lo montas con chortinos de culitos prietos? ...
> Soy muy crédula yo.



Yo solo me dedico a poner en evidencia cómo el NWO avanza sin remisión, después que cada cuál saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## Chulita (6 Mar 2021)

NEW HOLE ORDER

[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[O]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]​


----------



## V. Crawley (6 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Yo solo me dedico a poner en evidencia cómo el NWO avanza sin remisión, después que cada cuál saque sus conclusiones.



Eres muy grande.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Mar 2021)

Gracias pero no me atribuyas el mérito a mí sino all OP . yo sólo salgo a rebatir sus afirmaciones. Debe ser que esun plan conspirativo para que siempre que se pueda denigrar a la izquierdo, tanto si sodomiza como si no lo hace, tanto si es pro LGTB, como si no lo es.


----------



## Nicors (6 Mar 2021)

Mentiras si. Los rojos y gays vais a los actos de Vox a tirarles piedras y de todo como en las últimas catalanas.


----------



## orbeo (6 Mar 2021)

Manoliko dijo:


> Que debilidad?



La del culo


----------



## Oligofrenico (6 Mar 2021)

Las lavativas son muy buenas. Te quedas genial después de evacuar 
Además se te queda buen humor


----------



## Manero empaque (6 Mar 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> La cuestión es que la mayoría de los que atacan son de izquierdas y lo hacen porque yo soy de derechas. El atraso social en España es tal que no se concibe ser de derechas con la libertad sexual como en Alemania por ejemplo donde hay ministros y políticos gays, bises y heterosexual curiosos en la derecha sin problemas



Ya, pero es que la derecha alemana está a la izquierda del psoe español, y son profundamente antifascistas, empezando por Merkel...


----------



## Manero empaque (6 Mar 2021)

En lo que al PSOE se refiere estoy totalmente de acuerdo. En cuanto a la URSS sólo le doy la razón a partir de la Perestroika, y un poco con Kruschev.


----------



## Manero empaque (6 Mar 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> La actual izquierda posibilista sólo está al servicio del modelo liberal de mercado, porque es pactista. Es difícil, por no decir imposible, proponer un modelo, en este mundo globalizado, que no pase por el liberalismo en todos sus aspectos o por la socialdemocracia. Como no sea el capitalismo chino de planificación estatal centralizada, auténtico vencedor del pulso entre las naciones a fecha de hoy y me temo que del mañana.



Yo creo que la izquierda posibilista es actualmente Podemos, hay que estar dentro de las instituciones para hacer algo, aunque sea mínimo. El PSOE no es, para mí, izquierda posibilista, sino directamente neoliberalismo con unos barnices de marxismo cultural, puede que sinceros, aunque en muchos casos para disimular y ya está.


----------



## Manero empaque (6 Mar 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Mentiras si. Los rojos y gays vais a los actos de Vox a tirarles piedras y de todo como en las últimas catalanas.



Pues en eso hemos ido para atrás, según tengo entendido en Nuremberg además los colgaban por el pescuezo... Nos estamos ablandando.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (6 Mar 2021)

El antifascismo es la democracia en sí misma, no cuatro comunistas arrepentidos de pactar con Hitler. Es mas antifascista Abascal que Merkel, desde el momento que Abascal es cristiano y no se complace de la invasión del Islam que oprime a la mujer.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (7 Mar 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Lo habitual es dejar las sábanas del hotel con hasta cuatro tipos diferentes de manchas: sudor, lefa, mierda y sangre.




Pero bueno que el sexo GAY tenga sus claroscuros, pues como todo, como la vida misma sino ved lo que dice Cioran:

*"CIORAN ENFURECIDO: HOLA K HECES"

Habiendo vivido y verificado todos los argumentos contra la vida, la he despojado de sus sabores y, enfangado en sus heces, he sentido su desnudez. 

Los tobillos se me han podrido en las heces de la eternidad 

Pienso en la Roma de los Césares, sumergida por las heces del Imperio. *


----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Mar 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> De las mujeres sólo dice que olemos mal, somos peludas, bigotudas, nuestra vagina da asco y blao blao... pero sí es heterosexual curioso. Sí, ajá.



Y de los hombre dice que huelen bien, están depilados y son supersuaves.

Pero no, no es gay, solo que mire donde mire hay bigotudas machorras, cuya sola visión hace que los hombres se conviertan en gays.

Disonancia cognitiva. Pone en mujeres cualidades que no le gustan y que curiosamente pertenecen a los hombres (machorras, peludas, poco femeninas), y en los hombres cualidades femeninas que pertenecen a mujeres (suaves, depilados, ropa interior sensual) y que le encantan....

Parece que además de las gafas de color de rosa, existen las gafas arcoiris. Y según las gafas que te pongas, así ves a los demás. Si te las pones rosas, solo ves marichulos, y si te las pones arcoiris, pues solo ves tias bigotudas.

Me hace gracia el forero @EXTOUAREG '*no os metais conmigo, que soy un pobre desgraciado que no encuentra mujer digna de mi en la faz de la tierra, soy una victima de amachorramiento de las féminas'. *Así que para que el amigo deje de ser gay, las mujeres automáticamente pasamos a ser masculinas. Para que el parezca normal, el género femenino debe de parecer anormal.

Pues amigo, si eres gay, genial para ti, estás en tu derecho de disfrutar de tu sexualidad como te de la gana, pero dejar de echar mierda a las mujeres, que venimos en todos los tamaños, formas y colores.

Y te lo dice una que huele de puta madre, que a suave no le gana nadie y que pueden sentar cátedra sobre femineidad, y como yo hay cienes o miles de millones, pero si al amigo @EXTOUAREG no le apetece buscarlas, pues es obvio que nunca las encontrará.

Lo que hay que oir (leer en este caso).


----------



## EXTOUAREG (7 Mar 2021)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Y de los hombre dice que huelen bien, están depilados y son supersuaves.
> 
> Pero no, no es gay, solo que mire donde mire hay bigotudas machorras, cuya sola visión hace que los hombres se conviertan en gays.
> 
> ...



Quién ha dicho que no se metan conmigo? conozco mujeres bellas y femeninas con las que copulo al igual que conozco chortinos. Todo lo demás los has dicho tú no yo..


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 Mar 2021)

Hoy hice nueva tortilla y la tenéis en exclusiva.

[Hoy en GRASUZILLA en la COZINA...] TORTILLA rellena de ZORZA frita en MANTEQUILLA con QUESO viejo curado (GOSTAREIS)

va con lefazo:


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Mar 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> De las mujeres sólo dice que olemos mal, somos peludas, bigotudas, nuestra vagina da asco y blao blao... pero sí es heterosexual curioso. Sí, ajá.



Llamar mujeres a las españolas es como llamar mujer a la mona chita.


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Mar 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Llamar mujeres a las españolas es como llamar mujer a la mona chita.



Juas tú seguro que eres más de amerindias:
Toma para ti, una rubia despampanante.


----------



## Supremacía (8 Mar 2021)

Leer dijo:


> Qué putísimo asco. Que ser gay implique todas estas guarradas dice mucho.



Y todavía esperan que los respetemos y los veamos como los que somos normales y nos sentimos atraídos por el sexo opuesto.


----------



## Supremacía (8 Mar 2021)

¿Esos que usan la palabra _chortino _qué puta y aberrante inversión de roles sexuales están haciendo? Las chortinas son mujeres jóvenes y sexualmente atractivas que visten _shorts _para mostrar piernas y glúteos, partes del cuerpo que excitan a los hombres. Pensar que eso mismo puede hacerlo un hombre es repugnante, pues él no es el sexo _bello _de la especie humana. Que un hombre actúe como mujer desnudándose para ser atractivo no es más que un síntoma de amariconamiento grave y de perversión.


----------



## Supremacía (8 Mar 2021)

La verdad es que los cuerpos masculinos no me ponen absolutamente nada. Además, en esa foto sólo veo a un montón de hombres bañándose. ¿De dónde se infiere que fueran maricones?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (8 Mar 2021)

Hilo no-homo......................


----------



## Anna E. (8 Mar 2021)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Es cierto lo que dices de los países comunistas, aunque cada vez menos. Lo he explicado en un post no sé si en este hilo. El amaneramiento de la aristocracia y la alta burguesía era odiado por el proletariado, en realidad el origen no es un odio a la homosexualidad sino a esa decadencia de las clases pasivas, de los que no trabajaban y vivían como les daba la gana su sexualidad sin miedo a que nadie les hiciera nada. Te pongo un ejemplo, el hermano de Luis XIV iba vestido de mujer por la corte de Versalles, y no pasaba nada, pero si lo hacía un trabajador lo reventaban.
> 
> De hecho la progresía en cierta manera pide libertades individuales porque les hace creer que han alcanzado esa libertad de la alta nobleza para hacer con sus vidas lo que les dé la gana, es una manera de manejarlos que la auténtica izquierda desprecia profundamente. Esa es la razón maximalista, luego también hay razones minimalistas, como que en toda sociedad del s. XX, sobre todo los 3 primero cuartos, había homófobos a patadas, de hecho casi toda la población masculina (incluidos homosexuales armarizados) era homófoba. Y los países comunistas no eran una excepción.
> 
> Sin embargo si investigas un poco verás que Lenin fue el primer estadista que intentó dar derechos a los homosexuales. Por las redes hay hasta carteles de la época de Lenin para combatir la homofobia. Las cosas son un poquito más complejas que como os las explican a los cerebros fachas, fáciles de manipular para que embistan.



Conclusión, que el 'cada vez menos homofobos' va en paralelo 'al cada vez menos comunistas'.
Por cierto, el amaneramiento de la aristocracia que relatas en Versalles como causa y origen de esa animadversión, no dió paso a ninguna revolución marxista proletaria si no burguesa y campesina y no hay constancia de que Francia haya sido por ello un país especialmente homofobo.


----------



## Anna E. (8 Mar 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> ¿En serio esto va por la página 17?
> 
> Desconocía que la temática bujarra tuviese tanto éxito en este foro. Ahora comprendo muchas cosas.
> 
> Algún día os contaré algunas anécdotas de las múltiples vivencias que me aportó la noche en tugurios de madrugada con cuartito oscuro repletos de maricones drogatas.



Sí sí. A parte del relato, los comentarios son interesantísimos


----------



## Squall Leonhart (9 Mar 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> ¿Esos que usan la palabra _chortino _qué puta y aberrante inversión de roles sexuales están haciendo? Las chortinas son mujeres jóvenes y sexualmente atractivas que visten _shorts _para mostrar piernas y glúteos, partes del cuerpo que excitan a los hombres. Pensar que eso mismo puede hacerlo un hombre es repugnante, pues él no es el sexo _bello _de la especie humana. Que un hombre actúe como mujer desnudándose para ser atractivo no es más que un síntoma de amariconamiento grave y de perversión.



¿Qué tontería es esa? Ya los aliades no sabéis que inventar. El macho es el bello en todas las especies, de toda la vida, el cuerpo de la hembra no está hecho para ser estético, sólo está hecho para parir.


----------



## SuperDios (9 Mar 2021)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> ...el cuerpo de la hembra no está hecho para ser estético...













Y a callar, *MARICÓN!*


----------



## SuperDios (12 Mar 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pero bueno que el sexo GAY tenga sus claroscuros, pues como todo, como la vida misma sino ved lo que dice Cioran:
> 
> *"CIORAN ENFURECIDO: HOLA K HECES"
> 
> ...



*HECELENTE DISERTACIÓN! *


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Mar 2021)

pero como sois tan sumamente maricones en este foro?

esto sobrepasa mis peores expectativas.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (12 Mar 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> pero como sois tan sumamente maricones en este foro?
> 
> esto sobrepasa mis peores expectativas.



Te reformulo estas dos preguntas que han quedado en el tintero:

1 Hasta qué punto, pot tú experiencia , es normal que el pasivo alcance el orgasmo sólo con la estimulación de la penetración1


2 Hasta qué punto es frecuente manchar con sangre y si sabes qué zona es la lacerada


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (12 Mar 2021)

SuperDios dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 592980
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 592982
> ...



Pocas hembras de verdad has catado.


----------



## Gonzalor (12 Mar 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Lo segundo es aclarar que yo NO soy maricon. Sencillamente soy un depravado sexual que es capaz de follarse cualquier cosa con patas. Creo que en el léxico actual a esta desviación se la conoce con el término de BISEXUALIDAD.



"No soy maricón" dice aquí mi primo


----------



## little hammer (12 Mar 2021)

Encima ni se corta.

El problema ya no es que sea marica. Lo cual no sería su culpa y es una enfermedad tratable como cualquier otra y no debe ser motivo de burla y/o discriminación.

El problema es que lo hace por vicio. Es un depravado y no se moleste en hacerlo saber a todo el que le preste su conversación unos instantes.

La Biblia dice muy claro como hay que tratarlos a estos degenerados


----------



## SuperDios (12 Mar 2021)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> Pocas hembras de verdad has catado.



Más que tú en cien vidas que Dios te concediese en este mundo he catado y disfrutado.


----------



## papagolfmike (12 Mar 2021)

Pedazo locaza con tacones. 
¡que asco por Dios!


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (12 Mar 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Lo segundo es aclarar que yo NO soy maricon.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (13 Mar 2021)

SuperDios dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 592980
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 592982
> ...



Curioso los virgendoritos estrogenados fracasados como demostrais vuestra "hombría", poniendo fotos de carapanes en bolas en un foro de mierda.

Luego en la calle saco de mierda a bajar la cabeza y a huir a hostia cagada.

Ah y cuidado no se te hayan colado fotos de tu hermana.


----------



## SuperDios (13 Mar 2021)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Curioso los virgendoritos estrogenados fracasados como demostrais vuestra "hombría", poniendo fotos de carapanes en bolas en un foro de mierda.
> 
> Luego en la calle saco de mierda a bajar la cabeza y a huir a hostia cagada.
> 
> Ah y cuidado no se te hayan colado fotos de tu hermana.



Mi última pareja era tan hermosa de cuerpo como la de la primera foto, pero con el pelo mas oscuro y largo, las tetas algo más pequeñas y la piel de un tono más pálido, varios años más joven que yo. Algunos somos hombres saludabes y follamos mujeres hermosas, cuando el destino nos las pone en nuestro trayecto vital. Los maricones sin testosterona como tu hurgáis ojetes llenos de heces y mamáis rabos sidrosos en cuartos oscuros, porque sois degenerados y estáis condenados a enfermar de amebiasis y sidrac.

Acéptalo maricón, la bujarronería de la que formas parte es la hez de la humanidad, os revolcáis en heces y tenéis la absurda pretensión de que se normalize... Dais mucho, pero muchísimo, asco. *El ano NO es para follar, NO SE FOLLA POR EL ANO! PARA FOLLAR ESTÁ EL COÑO, EL COÑO!!!*


----------



## boyra (13 Mar 2021)

24 Entonces Jehová hizo llover sobre Sodoma y sobre Gomorra azufre y fuego de parte de Jehová desde los cielos;

25 y destruyó las ciudades, y toda aquella llanura, con todos los moradores de aquellas ciudades,(B) y el fruto de la tierra.

26 Entonces la mujer de Lot(C) miró atrás, a espaldas de él, y se volvió estatua de sal.


----------



## Joe Pesci (14 Mar 2021)

Degenerado hijodelagranputa.


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Mar 2021)

Las vaginas me dan asco. Así es,yo pienso que los coños son una malformación que no ha llegado a formarse ,de algo que se ha quedado a medias,es como los genitales que tiene un pseudo hermafrodita que no se han desarrollado apenas y posee tanto pene como vagina,es sabido que la mujer no tiene el cerebro apenas desarrollado,mi teoría es que las mujeres son hombres a mitad camino.

Se trata de algo asqueroso,tremebundo que produce hastío,yo opino que los coños son como fosas sépticas,nótese la analogía con una alcantarilla.Es como si ahora nos hicieramos una raja en el abdomen y dejemos que se cure (como el jamón)sin coserla,a esto le añadimos que no para de supurar líquidos,sangre,orina,corrida femenina,líquido lubricante,sudor.Es un foco de germenes incontrolado,ni el más estricto higiene podría detener toda la mierda que hay en ese vacuo contaminado,es como intentar apagar un incendio con un vaso de agua.

Una vez abrí un tetrabrik de leche,cual fue mi sorpresa al abrirlo,salió un olor muy fuerte hacia mi nariz,como cuando se despega un bote de pegamento,la leche se había cortado y yo al oler eso me dio una arcada.desde aquello no he vuelto a beber leche.lo mismo me ha pasado con los coños,no puedo ni verlos.

El dolor nos indica que algo va mal,el mal olor nos indica que algo está mal,que está podrido,pues los coños están podridos.Nuestro olfato nos indica que se trata de algo dañino,nuestro olfato no nos engaña.

Una vez haciendo la siesta con mi exnovia,me desperté en mitad de la siesta y vi una escena que me marcó,dos moscas revoloteando el coño de ella(estaba desnuda).

En cambio una polla limpia y jugosa no es un nido de germenes,yo puedo estar 1 semana sin lavarme la polla y que ésta no huela,recordemos que el pene está fuera,y no DENTRO DEL CUERPO,dentro del cuerpo están los órganos como el corazón o el hígado,pero que un órgano reproductor este dentro,qué asquerosidad.

recuerdo una anecdota de una vez que hice un dedo a una chica gruesa de unos 100 kilos,para hacerme el macho delante de mis amigos y presumir de haber tenido sexo con ella,iba acercando mi dedo corazón a las narices de mis amigos,para que sepan como huele un coño porque la mayoría son virgenes,acabaron vomitando.lo cojonudo es que el olor permaneció días y días en mi dedo,como cuando cortas un rape,pues lo mismo,probé con todo,limón,jabón,aguarrás,pero el olor no se iba.

el otro día me follé a una ecuatoriana en mi coche a oscuras,cuando llegué a casa me fui a lavar la polla y al sacarla contemplé que estaba toda rebozada de sangre seca,mi polla era una morcilla literalmente.

no voy a penetrar un coño en mi vida,me dan asco,apartir de ahora sexo oral,o ya buscaré alguna alternativa.penetrar por el coño es de degenerados.


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 Mar 2021)

little hammer dijo:


> Encima ni se corta.
> 
> El problema ya no es que sea marica. Lo cual no sería su culpa y es una enfermedad tratable como cualquier otra y no debe ser motivo de burla y/o discriminación.
> 
> ...



Se ve que entiendes de degeneración.


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 Mar 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Las vaginas me dan asco. Así es,yo pienso que los coños son una malformación que no ha llegado a formarse ,de algo que se ha quedado a medias,es como los genitales que tiene un pseudo hermafrodita que no se han desarrollado apenas y posee tanto pene como vagina,es sabido que la mujer no tiene el cerebro apenas desarrollado,mi teoría es que las mujeres son hombres a mitad camino.
> 
> Se trata de algo asqueroso,tremebundo que produce hastío,yo opino que los coños son como fosas sépticas,nótese la analogía con una alcantarilla.Es como si ahora nos hicieramos una raja en el abdomen y dejemos que se cure (como el jamón)sin coserla,a esto le añadimos que no para de supurar líquidos,sangre,orina,corrida femenina,líquido lubricante,sudor.Es un foco de germenes incontrolado,ni el más estricto higiene podría detener toda la mierda que hay en ese vacuo contaminado,es como intentar apagar un incendio con un vaso de agua.
> 
> ...



Necesitas un coño limpito como el comer.
Si quieres, te presento amigas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Mar 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Necesitas un coño limpito como el comer.
> Si quieres, te presento amigas.



Genial. Así yo te presento a mis amigos. Gostaredes.


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 Mar 2021)

Bueno.
Pero que se laven bien el frenillo.
Es lo menos que se puede pedir.


----------



## little hammer (14 Mar 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Se ve que entiendes de degeneración.



Cuando quieras te enseño


----------



## Manero empaque (14 Mar 2021)

Anna E. dijo:


> Conclusión, que el 'cada vez menos homofobos' va en paralelo 'al cada vez menos comunistas'.
> Por cierto, el amaneramiento de la aristocracia que relatas en Versalles como causa y origen de esa animadversión, no dió paso a ninguna revolución marxista proletaria si no burguesa y campesina y no hay constancia de que Francia haya sido por ello un país especialmente homofobo.



Lo de Versalles es un ejemplo, yo no he dicho que fuera origen de nada. Lo de graduar el comunismo según su homofobia es tremendo. Lo he explicado perfectamente pero frefieres tirar balones fuera. El mundo entero ha sido o es aún homófobo, los comunistas por lo que he explicado, los católicos porque se lo decía su amigo imaginario, etc. 

Francia no ha sido homófoba desde la segunda guerra mundial por razones obvias.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (15 Mar 2021)

Algo evidente que puede ver cualquiera que no tenga lavado el cerebro por el exceso de consumo de porno y la propaganda progre en general. El culo está para cagar, no para chuparlo ni meter nada.

El repelús (como mínimo) que siente cualquier hombre hetero al estar cerca de algún maricón tiene buenas razones para existir.


----------



## Venturi (15 Mar 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El dolor nos indica que algo va mal,el mal olor nos indica que algo está mal,que está podrido,pues los coños están podridos.Nuestro olfato nos indica que se trata de algo dañino,nuestro olfato no nos engaña.



No como los culos de los gays, de ellos solo sale esencia de rosas y saben a fresa, no te jode.
Asume que eres gay, no pasa nada y serás mas feliz cuando te aceptes como lo que eres.


----------



## El Mena (18 Mar 2021)

@JoséBatallas 

Hay que tener siempre el ojete limpio o por algún tanzanito no pasa nada?

Allah es grande


----------



## EL EXPANYOL (21 Mar 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Las vaginas me dan asco. Así es,yo pienso que los coños son una malformación que no ha llegado a formarse ,de algo que se ha quedado a medias,es como los genitales que tiene un pseudo hermafrodita que no se han desarrollado apenas y posee tanto pene como vagina,es sabido que la mujer no tiene el cerebro apenas desarrollado,mi teoría es que las mujeres son hombres a mitad camino.
> 
> Se trata de algo asqueroso,tremebundo que produce hastío,yo opino que los coños son como fosas sépticas,nótese la analogía con una alcantarilla.Es como si ahora nos hicieramos una raja en el abdomen y dejemos que se cure (como el jamón)sin coserla,a esto le añadimos que no para de supurar líquidos,sangre,orina,corrida femenina,líquido lubricante,sudor.Es un foco de germenes incontrolado,ni el más estricto higiene podría detener toda la mierda que hay en ese vacuo contaminado,es como intentar apagar un incendio con un vaso de agua.
> 
> ...




que hijo de puta , me ha dado un ataque de risa que me he caido de la silla


----------



## EL EXPANYOL (21 Mar 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Juas tú seguro que eres más de amerindias:
> Toma para ti, una rubia despampanante.




RACISTA ! 

es una hermana ibero-americana y como hija de Dios es EXACTAMENTE igual que cualquier supermodelo nordica


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (22 Mar 2021)

UP! No os cortéis, que sé que os gusta la bechamel.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (22 Mar 2021)

5 veces al día... 

Y luego, cuando la gente ya se está dando de hostias, borro el mensaje de reflote.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Mar 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> *5 veces al día*...
> 
> Y luego, cuando la gente ya se está dando de hostias, borro el mensaje de reflote.



Asín me gusta, tal como aconseja la sociedac española de nvtrición


----------



## zeromus44 (23 Mar 2021)

Al entrar al hilo solo pedía 2 cosas, que me hiciera gracia y que no hubiera fotos, así que de lujo.

Joder, y vaya si me ha hecho gracia.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Mar 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Una vez le estaba dando por culo a la novia que tenía por entonces. Al rato no veas el olor a mierda en toda la habitación.
> 
> Poco después me veo el rabo con mierda y la habitación más pestilente aún, y aquella correte ya! Correte ya! Y yo ahí bombeando oliendo a mierda todo que flipas.
> 
> ...



Hacia que no me reía asi, meses. Gracias. 

Es que me lo imagino y me despollo de la risa. Solo faltó que se tirase pedos.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (27 Mar 2021)

Gayers: ¿Qué es eso del CANCANEO?

Lo he leído en el floro alguna vez, hace ya meses, y me ha parecido una palabra curiosa. Pero no me ha quedado claro en qué consiste.

Croising y cancaneo para todos esta semana santa. Amén.


----------



## El Tio Calambres (27 Mar 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Gayers: ¿Qué es eso del CANCANEO?
> 
> Lo he leído en el floro alguna vez, hace ya meses, y me ha parecido una palabra curiosa. Pero no me ha quedado claro en qué consiste.
> 
> Croising y cancaneo para todos esta semana santa. Amén.



Tu insistencia en reflotar este hilo una y otra vez empieza a ser sospechosa...


----------



## El Tio Calambres (27 Mar 2021)

Intenta disimular su desviación con cinismo de todo a 100 pero no cuela.


----------



## El Tio Calambres (27 Mar 2021)

Con razón el florero sen puntos le llamaba "la sargenta" lol


----------



## Venturi (27 Mar 2021)

Los mods también lo ven. Otra cosa es que actúen...


----------



## germanalca (28 Mar 2021)

No me he leído todas las paginas, pero lo que deja claro es que todo este mundo prolifera por las dificultades que esta poniendo esta mierda de sociedad a las relaciones naturales. Esto es lo que están normalizando en las aulas, vamos por buen camino ... por los cojo....es.


----------



## Señor X (28 Mar 2021)

Que se casan gracias a la ley de Zapatero.


----------



## Mentalharm (29 Mar 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> El que quiera peces, que se moje el culo.



Justo el culo es lo que ha mojado el op...


----------



## Autisteando el foro (29 Mar 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> El que quiera peces, que se moje el culo.


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (29 Mar 2021)

Madre mia que fatiga....


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 Mar 2021)

Ni en mis peores pesadillas pude presagiar que seríais tan sumamente maricones.

Asi que mi más sincera enhorabuena.


----------



## fruster (29 Mar 2021)

> *Lo segundo es aclarar que yo NO soy maricon. Sencillamente soy un depravado sexual que es capaz de follarse cualquier cosa con patas*. Creo que en el léxico actual a esta desviación se la conoce con el término de BISEXUALIDAD.



Si hubieras parado la frase en lo que esta en negrita, te habria hecho una estatua en la puerta del sol. Pero has salido con un concepto NWO, antiguo como la humanidad, pero que ahora quiere su letrita en eso del lgtbqpzpgn (lesbiana, gay, trans, queer, pansexual,zoosexual, pedosexual, gerontosexual, necrosexual)


----------



## Kurten (29 Mar 2021)

Señores, vamos a tener que aplicar la Teoría del caos a burbuja: Cualquier hilo de mierda puede complicarse y extenderse de forma absurda hasta las 35 páginas, al igual que una mariposa bate sus alas en Japón provocando un huracán en Argentina....


----------



## Zepequenhô (29 Mar 2021)

Kurten dijo:


> Señores, vamos a tener que aplicar la Teoría del caos a burbuja: Cualquier hilo de mierda puede complicarse y extenderse de forma absurda hasta las 35 páginas, al igual que una mariposa bate sus alas en Japón provocando un huracán en Argentina....



Que teoría del caso?

Que son gays y punto.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Abr 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Lo primero es una breve introducción donde explicaros la nomenclatura básica de este mundillo.
> 
> - ACTIVO: Es el que reparte estopa, tanto te monta un mueble ikea con tu culo como te lo destroza. Suele ser el macho cabrío, el que toma la iniciativa ya no solo en el sexo sino que suele ser el dominante de la relación sentimental. El que lleva los pantalones, el que dirige y reparte estopa en el acto sexual, el más masculino de la relación. El que lleva la voz cantante. El que te folla el culo a ti para entendernos.
> 
> ...





Este vídeo relata cómo son las relaciones homosexuales:







Pelea de perros mítica. Imprescindible auriculares.


Asombroso documento en el que podemos observar a 4 perros: 1 Perro follador: como premio por follar con la perra el pobre animal se lleva una paliza alucinante de otro perro, le dan hostias por todos los lados, es que no las ve venir, pobre animal en mi vida he visto semejante ensañamiento por...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (2 Abr 2021)

Hablando de sexo gay: hoy ponían Espartaco.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Abr 2021)

que gran hilo, joder. No lo había visto hasta hoy


----------



## Supremacía (10 Abr 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


>



El problema es que hay muchos que se las comen a puños y todos los días.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (18 Abr 2021)

Ojalá no hubiese ni un solo negro en España, pero es un dato _ojetivo_ que reproductivamente están muy por encima de los españoles. Sobre todo por encima de los catalanes.
Y respecto al sexo, todas las mujeres sueñan con negros porque tienen una potencia sexual 5X y unas trancas descomunales. Todos no, pero sí el 99'9% o más.


----------



## jorobachov (18 Abr 2021)

Dices que no eres maricón, pero a la vez dices que tenias novio.

Eres un PALOMO COJO como la copa de un pino


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Abr 2021)

El semen es inmunosupresor . Al eyacular en el recto, el viroma es absorbido como si fuese un supositorio y los macrófagos hacen el resto .


Los espermatozoides son inmunogénicos, por lo cual causan reacciones autoinmunes en caso de que se encuentren en cualquier parte del cuerpo que no sean los testículos. El sistema inmune aprende a diferenciar entre la células del propio organismo y las ajenas. Cualquier elemento extraño es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Abr 2021)

LOS LLAMADOS HOMOSEXUALES SON COMO LOS LLAMADOS FUMADORES . ES LO MISMO .

UNOS METEN HUMO EN LOS PULMONES QUE SON PARA METER AIRE Y OTROS METEN PENES EN LA PARTE FINAL DEL TRACTO DIGESTIVO.

Dicho esto , en nada diferencia drogarse con el sexo con una vagina estéril que con un ano , en ambos casos son juegos de rol para pasar el rato. 

algo así como rascarse la espalda o buscarse piojos . 

Sólo importa el coito fecundador .

Tú que criticas a los gays ¿ cuántos hijos tienes ? 



La mayoría de las personas que consumen tabaco comenzaron a hacerlo en la adolescencia, y *quienes inician el consumo a edad temprana son más propensos a desarrollar dependencia* de la nicotina y a tener problemas para dejarla.

*es tan difícil que un adulto se convierta en homosexual como hacerse fumador*

porque la identidad, sea lo que sea lo que provoca la búsqueda del placer , se consolida en la adolescencia
*el deseo es el recuerdo del placer*

hasta que Colón fue a América, en ninguna parte del planeta , *a nadie se le había ocurrido respirar humo con droga* , entre otras cosas porque la planta del tabaco es originaria de América
los primero que llegaron fumando a España , los tomaron por satánicos porque pensaban que su cuerpo ardía por dentro. nadie concebía que el humo pudiese entrar en los pulmones sin que la persona se muriese
aquí la gente se emborrachaba con vino. que incluso se le daba a los niños
la cerveza en el resto de Europa
la gente sabía que el agua podía provocar enfermedades ( no sabían la razón de los microbios ) por eso bebían vino o agua con vinagre
es muy probable que todo el mundo estuviese medio borracho todo el día
en fin , que tampoco se le ocurría a nadie las parafilias sexuales que hay ahora y que se han normalizado
de hecho no tardarán en prohibir EL Lazarillo de Tormes , por sugerir abuso infantil

es una broma para incidir que quien escribió ese libro que durante siglos fue leído , a nadie se le ocurría esa posibilidad que ahora es lo primero que viene a la cabeza


El ser humano es un animal muy susceptible de ser drogado.


*El botón del placer en tu cerebro que a tí te han ocultado y que convierte a homosexuales en heterosexuales . experimento de laboratorio ahora prohibi*
Cito antes de nada a Schopenhauer en " el arte de ser feliz " la felicidad y el goce son puras quimeras que nos muestran una ilusión en las lejanías, mientras que el sufrimiento y el dolor son reales, que se manifiestan a sí mismos inmediatamente sin necesitar la ilusión y la esperanza. Si...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## RAFisher (29 Abr 2021)

Sabia a lo que entraba pero me ha acabado dando asco igual. Enhorabuena.


----------



## Supremacía (7 May 2021)

A propósito, ¿qué es esa mariconada de usar la palabreja _gay_?


----------



## Supremacía (7 May 2021)

Deberían abrir un hilo así pero sobre el sexo lésbico de la vida real, que, seguramente, no es como el de las películas. Aunque algo me dice que con las lesbianas no hay tanta mierda (literalmente hablando) involucrada.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (12 May 2021)

Qué buen hilo. Qué contento estoy.

¡Pero sin mariconadas!


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (14 May 2021)

El Tio Calambres dijo:


> Tu insistencia en reflotar este hilo una y otra vez empieza a ser sospechosa...



Maldito homófobo... un agujero es un agujero y las eyaculaciones son tan lecheras en un bello ano como en un feo coño apestoso.

Mira qué felices están todes:


----------



## XRL (14 May 2021)

maricon


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 May 2021)

El placer sexual es algo muy breve y evanescente . 

El 99% del tiempo es ansiedad , dolor, síndrome de abstinencia , angustia, como un sediento o un hambriento , y la satisfacción es tan rápida que no llega a nada y vuelta a empezar. 

Como cualquier toxicómano ( en este caso de la dopamina generada por el sexo ) buscan la fórmula de tener acceso a la mayor cantidad posible , para que ese 99% de tiempo de angustia se reduzca , pero no es posible porque como todo el mundo sabe , el hastío y aburrimiento hace acto de presencia. Si estás muy entusiasmado con una relación que acaba de empezar, puedes echar un polvo frenético, dos .. pero luego hay que comer y cagar , dormir, ducharse .. 

Son mecanismos animales que los sabios creadores de doctrinas y civilizaciones advirtieron sobre su control y moderación para no destruir la vida. 





Cabe destacar al joven *emperador* Heliogábalo, conocido por sus numerosos amantes y que a principios del siglo III siendo *adolescente* escandalizó a sus contemporáneos casándose públicamente dos veces vestido de mujer, adoptando así explícitamente el papel pasivo en la relación. 









Las perversiones sexuales del emperador Heliogábalo


Calígula, Nerón o Cómodo son algunos de los emperadores de Roma que peor fama han cosechado. El eco de sus siniestros reinados se ha perpetuado a lo largo de los




www.lavanguardia.com













Homosexualidad en la Antigua Roma - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## Mis Alaska (26 May 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Las vaginas me dan asco. Así es,yo pienso que los coños son una malformación que no ha llegado a formarse ,de algo que se ha quedado a medias,es como los genitales que tiene un pseudo hermafrodita que no se han desarrollado apenas y posee tanto pene como vagina,es sabido que la mujer no tiene el cerebro apenas desarrollado,mi teoría es que las mujeres son hombres a mitad camino.
> 
> Se trata de algo asqueroso,tremebundo que produce hastío,yo opino que los coños son como fosas sépticas,nótese la analogía con una alcantarilla.Es como si ahora nos hicieramos una raja en el abdomen y dejemos que se cure (como el jamón)sin coserla,a esto le añadimos que no para de supurar líquidos,sangre,orina,corrida femenina,líquido lubricante,sudor.Es un foco de germenes incontrolado,ni el más estricto higiene podría detener toda la mierda que hay en ese vacuo contaminado,es como intentar apagar un incendio con un vaso de agua.
> 
> ...



Una vagina es asquerosa, pero meterla por el culo no. Bueno, al menos has sido sincero y ahora puedo entender un poquito más a los gays o los hombres que odiaban a las mujeres (por tener coño). 

Supongo que la naturaleza es sabia y hace estas cosas por algún motivo, que un hombre prefiera un culo a una vagina. Con esa perspectiva ni de coña tendrás descendencia nunca, cosa que seguro que ni te planteas. Porque esta claro que si de repente todos los hombres odiasen las vaginas, pues no extinguiríamos en un par de generaciones. 

Por cierto, la boca también es un órgano que está 'dentro' del cuerpo humano.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (27 May 2021)




----------



## Supremacía (9 Jun 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Pues sí... este hilo es especial.



Especialmente vomitivo. Y luego pretenden que veamos a los maricones como a nuestros iguales.


----------



## Erik morden (9 Jun 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Lo primero es una breve introducción donde explicaros la nomenclatura básica de este mundillo.
> 
> - ACTIVO: Es el que reparte estopa, tanto te monta un mueble ikea con tu culo como te lo destroza. Suele ser el macho cabrío, el que toma la iniciativa ya no solo en el sexo sino que suele ser el dominante de la relación sentimental. El que lleva los pantalones, el que dirige y reparte estopa en el acto sexual, el más masculino de la relación. El que lleva la voz cantante. El que te folla el culo a ti para entendernos.
> 
> ...



Melón, quiero tus comidas. 
Tu vida sexual nos da igual, dónde está el fumé basado en albóndigas


----------



## Erik morden (9 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El placer sexual es algo muy breve y evanescente .
> 
> El 99% del tiempo es ansiedad , dolor, síndrome de abstinencia , angustia, como un sediento o un hambriento , y la satisfacción es tan rápida que no llega a nada y vuelta a empezar.
> 
> ...



Estás diciendo que Begoña es griega?


----------



## Erik morden (9 Jun 2021)

A veces soy demasiado brutal


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (13 Jun 2021)

A los caballos no les gustan las mariconadas


El fanegas que aparece un instante en primer plano es forero de la guarde.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Ago 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


>



Subo el hilo, porque hay foreros que estan esperando la traduccion al catalan...

@Actor Secundario Bob @Sir Connor @Penitenciagite!! @emos_sio_engañás


----------



## Ratona001 (27 Ago 2021)

No pensaba que usted fuese homosexual. 

Por como cocina siento que es un hombre muy dominante y varonil. 

Pensaba que los homosexuales comian como los Hipster esos. 40€ en 2 manzanas Bio y una Brick de leche vegetal


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Ago 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> A los caballos no les gustan las mariconadas
> 
> 
> El fanegas que aparece un instante en primer plano es forero de la guarde.



Obvio, son animales como todos los homófobos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Ago 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No pensaba que usted fuese homosexual.
> 
> Por como cocina siento que es un hombre muy dominante y varonil.
> 
> Pensaba que los homosexuales comian como los Hipster esos. 40€ en 2 manzanas Bio y una Brick de leche vegetal



Eso es porque soy activo, cañero y empotrador.


----------



## Alan__ (27 Ago 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Eso es porque soy activo, cañero y empotrador.



cuantos cm de tranca tiene VD?


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Ago 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No pensaba que usted fuese homosexual.
> 
> Por como cocina siento que es un hombre muy dominante y varonil.
> 
> Pensaba que los homosexuales comian como los Hipster esos. 40€ en 2 manzanas Bio y una Brick de leche vegetal



Otra cosa es el pasivo afeminado, plumón, locaza, muerdealmohadas, bujarra, sarasa, marica de medio pelo o maricona al uso.


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Ago 2021)

Alan__ dijo:


> cuantos cm de tranca tiene VD?



Uso XL por el grosor. Gostaredes...


----------



## Alan__ (27 Ago 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Uso XL por el grosor. Gostaredes...



fotopolla o no nos creemos nada


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Ago 2021)

Los activos como yo somos auténticos machos cabríos. Somos más machos que cualquier heterosexual.

Daros cuenta de que un hombre heterosexual debería tenerlo fácil para dominar a una mujer en cualquier situación. Pero para dominar a un hombre es más complicado. Hace falta pelos en el pecho. Masculinidad absoluta.

Siempre va a ser más complicado dominar a un hombre en la cama, aun siendo una locaza, que a una mujer.

Y los machos como yo reventamos culos por vocación, sin miramientos ni contemplaciones.

Y con la cabeza alta. Siempre orgullosos, siempre empotradores.


----------



## Ratona001 (27 Ago 2021)

Entonces no puede haber buen sexo entre dos activos? Siempre os teneis que buscar locazas?


----------



## Alan__ (27 Ago 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los activos como yo somos auténticos machos cabríos. Somos más machos que cualquier heterosexual.
> 
> Daros cuenta de que un hombre heterosexual debería tenerlo fácil para dominar a una mujer en cualquier situación. Pero para dominar a un hombre es más complicado. Hace falta pelos en el pecho. Masculinidad absoluta.
> 
> ...



foto polla o lefazo


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Ago 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Entonces no puede haber buen sexo entre dos activos? Siempre os teneis que buscar locazas?



Si dos activos follan entre ellos cambiando el rol no son activos son versátiles. Y a mi modo de ver bastante maricones. Un hombre no se rebaja a eso.


----------



## Ratona001 (27 Ago 2021)

Ultima pregunta. Eres el cocinero de Ibai? 







Telofo?


----------



## calzonazos (27 Ago 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los activos como yo somos auténticos machos cabríos. Somos más machos que cualquier heterosexual.
> 
> Daros cuenta de que un hombre heterosexual debería tenerlo fácil para dominar a una mujer en cualquier situación. Pero para dominar a un hombre es más complicado. Hace falta pelos en el pecho. Masculinidad absoluta.
> 
> ...



Claro claro bujarra muy hetero si MARICON


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Ago 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Ultima pregunta. Eres el cocinero de Ibai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé ni quien es ese gordaco.

Yo solo me follo novinhos gostosos y pizpiretos. Delgaditos y joviales.

Si hay pelito no hay delito.

Hoy follo mañana calabozo.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (28 Ago 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Obvio, son animales como todos los homófobos.



Todos somos animales pero solo unos pocos sois maricones.

Como te pillen los Tuareg...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (28 Ago 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Todos somos animales pero solo unos pocos sois maricones.
> 
> Como te pillen los Tuareg...



apuesto a que cualquiera de las mujeres que te follas es mas masculina que tú, es el feminismo y tampoco les gusta a esos...


----------



## Señor X (28 Ago 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los activos como yo somos auténticos machos cabríos. Somos más machos que cualquier heterosexual.
> 
> Daros cuenta de que un hombre heterosexual debería tenerlo fácil para dominar a una mujer en cualquier situación. Pero para dominar a un hombre es más complicado. Hace falta pelos en el pecho. Masculinidad absoluta.
> 
> ...



Lo de comer culos de hombres no encaja con el relato de supermacho. Es degradante y asqueroso. Es peor que hacer una mamada. Te estás comiendo la mierda de un mariconazo.

Y que hay que ser muy maricón para que se te ponga dura con el culo de otro hombre. Los pasivos lo que les pasa es que son muy vagos o que no se les pone dura.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Ago 2021)

Señor X dijo:


> Lo de comer culos de hombres no encaja con el relato de supermacho. Es degradante y asqueroso. Es peor que hacer una mamada. Te estás comiendo la mierda de un mariconazo.
> 
> Y que hay que ser muy maricón para que se te ponga dura con el culo de otro hombre. Los pasivos lo que les pasa es que son muy vagos o que no se les pone dura.



Pese a todo sigue siendo preferible a comer un coño.

Los coños dan asco y solo son comidos por gente con alguna tara mental o por la sumisión del hombre hacia la mujer. Ahora la mujer manda sobre el hombre. Ella ordena y él obedece.

Te pongo un ejemplo. Partamos en igualdad de condiciones. Coño limpio y culo limpio. Noche de fiesta discotequera. Ella y él salen de fiesta que se prolonga hasta altas horas de la madrugada. Una vez en casa ¿qué está más limpio? El coño o el culo del hombre?

Indudablemente el culo.

Los culos no tienden a sudar, o si lo hacen es en menor grado que el coño. Si ese hombre que salió de casa con el culo limpio a fondo tras una ducha no ha cometido la aberración de cagar en el baño de la discoteca ese culo prácticamente estará igual de limpio como antes de salir de casa.

Pero el coño de la mujer.... los coños sudan con mucha facilidad. Ni te cuento el coño de las gordas. Es realmente asqueroso. Bastan unas pocas horas para que ese coño suelte sudor y otros fluidos internos para que en muy pocas horas ya huela. Y esa mujer no podrá aguantarse toda la noche sin mear. El hombre sí que puede aguantar facilmente sin cagar. Así que también tendriamos en la ecuación la orina.

Por tanto un coño inicialmente limpio tras una noche de fiesta es un pozo fétido y séptico de gérmenes y todo tipo de restos de fluidos malolientes.

Yo recuerdo una vez que me invitó un colega de putas. Probablemente fue una de las experiencias más abyectas de mi vida. La escogimos a través de milanuncios, ahora pasión o algo así. Una asiática en su piso de muy buen ver. Pues bien, ahi fui yo con mi puesto de cocaina y alcohol. Nada más verla ya me di cuenta que no se correspondía con la mujer de las fotografías y que había sido engañado vilmente pero ya daba igual, era tarde y era lo que había. Una vez que entré en su habitación me invadió un olor extremadamente fuerte y apestoso que impregnaba toda la habitación. Lo reconocí al momento. Provenía de su coño. Pero como dije ya daba igual todo, era tarde y era lo que había. Era mi obligación cumplir como un hombre.

El caso que nos ocupa es que en un momento dado del coito se me ocurrió la fatal idea de introducirle dos dedos en su coño.... ese fue el fatal error. El tremendo error que no olvidaré nunca.

Una semana.

Así es.

Una semana es el tiempo que me llevó desprenderme del olor en mi dedo corazón e índice de mi mano derecha. Da igual lo que le echase, Si Fairy, lejía o jabón lagarto. Eso no se iba. Y el olor de la mano se trasladaba a mi nariz y de mi nariz al cerebro.

Ese olor no lo olvidaré hasta el día en que me muera. Te lo aseguro.

JAMAS viví un episodio similar con el culo de un hombre. ¿Qué a veces huelen un poco a mierda cuando me los como? Efectivamente. Pero nada comparable con lo que puede llegar a hacer un coño sucio. Es otra dimensión. Es terrorífico.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Ago 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Pese a todo sigue siendo preferible a comer un coño.
> 
> Los coños dan asco y solo son comidos por gente con alguna tara mental o por la sumisión del hombre hacia la mujer. Ahora la mujer manda sobre el hombre. Ella ordena y él obedece.
> 
> ...



se puede ser más MACHO???


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (28 Ago 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> apuesto a que cualquiera de las mujeres que te follas es mas masculina que tú, es el feminismo y tampoco les gusta a esos...



Yo siempre digo que las mujeres españolas son HOMBRES CON COÑO.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (28 Ago 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Daros



Daos


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (28 Ago 2021)

Esto es, todos los sodomitas acumulan bacterias fecales en su cavidad bucal.

Así como la mayoría de mujeres las acumulan, no solo en boca y lengua sino también en la propia vagina (según estudios, la cavidad corporal humana que mayor número de microorganismos patógenos contiene, incluso por encima del ano).

Bill.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (28 Ago 2021)

*PODEMOS: EL PARTIDO DE 'LES' SUB-NORMALES*


----------



## Alcazar (28 Ago 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Pese a todo sigue siendo preferible a comer un coño.
> 
> Los coños dan asco y solo son comidos por gente con alguna tara mental o por la sumisión del hombre hacia la mujer. Ahora la mujer manda sobre el hombre. Ella ordena y él obedece.
> 
> ...



El verdadero macho no come genital alguno, es una práctica sucia y degradante incompatible con la masculinidad.

Un empotrador empotra, y en todo caso, deja que le coman la polla en señal de respeto y sumisión, pero no se da un festín de cándida albicans del coño de alguna cerda, ni mucho menos se dedica a mariscar bacterias fecales con la lengua en el culo sidoso de un maricón.


----------



## Capote (28 Ago 2021)

Qué horror el escuchar esas anécdotas de accidentes fecales. Seré delicado, pero me daría un trauma fuerte si me pasará algo así, correría a meterme durante un mes entero en un monasterio. Solo un mes 


....


Terminé de leer todo, creo que me encerraría 6 meses o hasta un año y se me iría todo deseo sexual


----------



## Capote (28 Ago 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Me ha gustado como has descrito todo, pero bueno, lo mío se reduce a las damas.
> Si pones las cosas bien claras desde el principio, te aseguro que luego no tienes que aguantarlas, y por ahora, son pocas las que no me a han chupado después de metérsela por el culo.
> 
> No entiendo a los que vejan a los maricones, cada uno que haga con su pene o su culo lo que le apetezca.



Como si las mujeres no cagaran, sin contar que entre ellas son más habituales los problemas de constipación/estreñimiento. Imagínense.


----------



## Capote (28 Ago 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Eso solo pasa con los chavales más jóvenes que todavía no pueden follar.
> 
> El camino del pasivo es como el camino del Mandaloriano, arduo y complejo. Se requiere un largo periodo de entrenamiento y pasan por diferentes etapas de su vida, algunas de ellas traumáticas.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero lo mismo pasa con las mujeres, sobre todo cuando tienen varios hijos.

Igual, creo que por los problemas que cuentas Milo se retiró.


Amén


----------



## S. Moguilevich (28 Ago 2021)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los activos como yo somos auténticos machos cabríos. Somos más machos que cualquier heterosexual.
> 
> Daros cuenta de que un hombre heterosexual debería tenerlo fácil para dominar a una mujer en cualquier situación. Pero para dominar a un hombre es más complicado. Hace falta pelos en el pecho. Masculinidad absoluta.
> 
> ...



Pero que dices cacho maricon si la mayoria de las locazas sidosas son unos mierdas de 40kg mojados. No tiene ningun merito "dominar" a tales engendros. Lo unico que hay que tener estomago y poco aprecio a lo bello


----------



## Capote (29 Ago 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> El problema es que las tías se han vuelto insoportables e infollables, las que estan buenas o cobran o son absolutamente dominantes en la cama y son como mañacos pasivos, es decir como tíos gays que solo quieren su placer y pasan del tuyo, y las demás estan gordas, son peludas, masculinas, huelen mal etc....
> 
> Me pasé la adolescencia y hasta los 28 follando tías preciosas con respeto, buen sexo, pequeñas relaciones y novias, pero hará unos años comenzó la transformación de las mujeres en lo que son hoy, machirulos bigotudos con modales de camionero y poco aseadas, entonces descubrí el genero chortino, chavales de 19 20 años con cuerpos atléticos, no muy musculados sino fibrados, pieles suaves, olor a jabón, feminidad en la cama, complacencia, centrados en tu pollón y tu placer, renunciando al suyo propio con tal de verte gozar, sacrificados analmente para encajar tu rabazo aunque les duela hasta que convierten el dolor en placer, anos rasurados, estrechos y limpios, lencería sexy como suspensores o tangas, desde entonces decidí que solo follaría feminidad ya fuera en chicos o en chicas, busco la feminidad.
> 
> ...



¿Conoces a Rourke de daddynson? Si he de confesarme... pues sí he estado mirando esa sección de chortinos prohibida para la moral heterosexual desde hace un par de años. Aunque creo que estoy satisfecho solo mirando. Lo demás, no gracias. No me gustan las sorpresas fecales y tener cerca otra espada desenvainada aparte de la mía me incomodaría en la vida real. Pero voy a seguir mirando y jalándola sin sentir ninguna culpa ni duda.

¿A los chortinos te los follas con cariño o con desprecio?









SuperDios dijo:


> NO, ROTUNDAMENTE NO! Y adjunto explicación de por qué he descartado por completo petarle el bul a las chavalas que me folle:
> 
> Hace ya bastantes años tuve de novia a una chica que me pidio insistentemente que le rompiese el hogopelo, ella era bastante más joven que yo y por verlo en algún vídrio de hinternek la warrilla tenia ese fetiche culero. Accedí y pasé a rellenarle el KK's, no sin antes engrasarle el grano de fogón con un buen gargajo. Inicialmente la cosa iba bien, el buyate de la golfa dilataba convenientemente y mi vergajo entraba hasta su estómago como una tuneladora, mientras ella daba obscenos alaridos y meneaba las caderas como un rabo de lagartija. Cuando me vino el gusto la engrumé con una abundante lefada rica en sidrac y pensé "Estupendo, ya la tapé y lefé todos sus agujeros!"
> *Pero... *
> ...



Por eso estas cosas solo para ver en el nopor y no para la vida real.


----------



## kicorv (29 Ago 2021)

Este hilo me ha servido para que nunca más me surja la idea de metérsela por ahí a mi novia.

Y los degenerados gayers, deberíais ir todos al loquero. Qué puto ascazo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Ago 2021)

por qué no quedas con inone?? se comenta que el chico es mega pollón. Igual te haces pasivo y eso del culo-boca-culo te empieza a gustar.


----------



## Supremacía (29 Ago 2021)

Capote dijo:


> Qué horror el escuchar esas anécdotas de accidentes fecales. Seré delicado, pero me daría un trauma fuerte si me pasará algo así, correría a meterme durante un mes entero en un monasterio. Solo un mes
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



Yo todavía tengo muy presente cuando una prostituta se cagó sobre mí en pleno folleteo. Estaba cabalgándome cuando, al levantarse, vi que sobre mi pubis había un trozo de mierda. Imagínate si se me hubiera ocurrido follármela por el ojete (nunca lo hice con ninguna).


----------



## EXTOUAREG (29 Ago 2021)

Capote dijo:


> ¿Conoces a Rourke de daddynson? Si he de confesarme... pues sí he estado mirando esa sección de chortinos prohibida para la moral heterosexual desde hace un par de años. Aunque creo que estoy satisfecho solo mirando. Lo demás, no gracias. No me gustan las sorpresas fecales y tener cerca otra espada desenvainada aparte de la mía me incomodaría en la vida real. Pero voy a seguir mirando y jalándola sin sentir ninguna culpa ni duda.
> 
> ¿A los chortinos te los follas con cariño o con desprecio?
> 
> ...



Para algo se inventó el suspensor para no ver nada que no quieras ver y para eso se inventó la lavativa para que un culo esté igual o mas limpio que un coño.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (29 Ago 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> Yo todavía tengo muy presente cuando una prostituta se cagó sobre mí en pleno folleteo. Estaba cabalgándome cuando, al levantarse, vi que sobre mi pubis había un trozo de mierda. Imagínate si se me hubiera ocurrido follármela por el ojete (nunca lo hice con ninguna).



Qué humillación, ¿no?

A ver si fue aposta.



EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Para algo se inventó el suspensor para no ver nada que no quieras ver y para eso se inventó la lavativa para que un culo esté igual o mas limpio que un coño.



Igual.... U MÁS...

Buen troll.


----------



## Capote (5 Nov 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> Yo todavía tengo muy presente cuando una prostituta se cagó sobre mí en pleno folleteo. Estaba cabalgándome cuando, al levantarse, vi que sobre mi pubis había un trozo de mierda. Imagínate si se me hubiera ocurrido follármela por el ojete (nunca lo hice con ninguna).



Qué desagradable accidente, ¿Qué pasó después? ¿Ya no te cobro y te dijo "Cortesía de la casa"?


----------



## Supremacía (5 Nov 2021)

Capote dijo:


> Qué desagradable accidente, ¿Qué pasó después? ¿Ya no te cobro y te dijo "Cortesía de la casa"?



Ya me había cobrado. Lo peor es que antes de eso el polvo estaba saliendo bien, pues ella se mostró muy servicial y, yo diría, hasta cariñosa; después ya todo se arruinó.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (5 Nov 2021)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Qué humillación, ¿no?
> 
> A ver si fue aposta.
> 
> ...



Dado el bajo nivel de higiene de la bigotuda promedio española cada vez lo tengo mas claro que un culo de chortino atlético bien preparado con su lavativa es mas limpio q un coño lleno de pus, flujo y clamidias de cualquier polifollada del Tinder.


----------



## Iriririti (5 Nov 2021)

Y no echas de menitos una mujer limpita?


----------



## Capote (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## ueee3 (24 Mar 2022)

Gay criticando a los gays y tildándolos de enfermos abyectos. Sólo en burbuja. De todas formas, tenía que llegar. En esta sociedad con tanta censura al final hasta los mismos implicados son los que dicen la verdad al no decirla nadie más.


----------



## ueee3 (24 Mar 2022)

alguiencualquiera dijo:


> Y digo yo, ¿Los que lo estáis llamando que si maricona, que si sarasa, no pensáis que lo hace por culpa de la ley de viogen?
> La lógica que veo en las respuestas es de: "No, que va, mejor dejarme enchironar por la palabra de una mujer".
> Y eso que ninguna fémina me ha denunciado nunca.



Claro, eso tiene tanta lógica como si dijera que por culpa de la viogen se folla a una cabra, o que por culpa de las leyes de restricciones de armas va a enfrentarse a bandas armadas armado con una flor.

O como si tú dijeras que te ha dejado la novia y has ido a que te peten el cacas. ¿Pero tú te lees, gilipollas?


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Mar 2022)

Foto de cara primero, taluec.

PD: no soy nuevo, de hecho soy nivel 80 en Grindr


----------



## El primo del Adric (21 May 2022)




----------



## Pepe la rana (21 May 2022)

@JoséBatallas te follarias a @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL ?

O no eres tan depravado como dices?


----------



## Stag Party (21 May 2022)

A este se le ha tenido que caer la picha a trozos con la viruela de los homos.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Oct 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> @JoséBatallas te follarias a @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL ?
> 
> O no eres tan depravado como dices?



Que crueldad dios mío!!
Yo antes de follarme al gordo Toni sería capaz de comerme una pizza de @JoséBatallas .


----------



## Steven Seagull (5 Oct 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Deberían abrir un hilo así pero sobre el sexo lésbico de la vida real, que, seguramente, no es como el de las películas. Aunque algo me dice que con las lesbianas no hay tanta mierda (literalmente hablando) involucrada.




A mí también me interesa mucho más.

Últimamente las bolleras que se me suben en el Uber se ponen a morrearse lascivamente. Yo creo que lo hacen por provocar.


----------



## Catalinius (22 Nov 2022)

Lésbico no: homosexualas.


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Nov 2022)

Qué forero no se ha pajeado pensando en los huevos de José Batallas.

Con los que hace sus famosas tortillas.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Nov 2022)

Hilo tan desagradable como necesario para aquellos que piensan que ´hay que probar de todo¨ y sobre todo para aquellos heterosexuales que andan siempre con el LOVE IS LOVE en la boca.

Más bien debieran deciar ¨LOVE IS CACA¨ si gracias a las desgraciadas y perversas experiencias del OP, Dios le perdone, despertaran a la realidad.

Dice un antiguo dicho español que “en el pecado lleva la penitencia”, para designar una mala acción, que al cometerla lleva pareja cierta clase de sufrimiento para el que la ejecuta.


Perversiones sexuales​

No hemos de extrañar que, estando la sexualidad entremezclada en la constitución total del ser humano, los desórdenes psíquicos tengan repercusión precisamente en lo sexual.

Consiste la _paradoxia _en experimentar movimientos sexuales en la primera niñez o en la vejez. _Anestesia _es la insensibilidad sexual. _Hiperestesia _es la supersensibilidad sexual. El trastorno más grave es el de la _parestesia _en sus diversas formas. La parestesia consiste en que la sexualidad no se despierta y excita, por lo menos completamente, sino con objetos completamente extraños al campo sexual. Así en el _sadismo, _por los actos de crueldad; en el _masoquismo, _infiriéndose a sí mismo los actos de crueldad y desprecio; en el _fetichismo, _mediante prendas _de _vestir, zapatos, cabellos, sin relación con determinada persona.



*La homosexualidad es una de las depravaciones sexuales más comunes, y de la que afirma san Pablo (Rom 1, 24 ss) que es uno de los castigos que muestran la perversidad de la idolatría: "Por esto los entregó Dios a las pasiones vergonzosas, pues las mujeres mudaron el uso natural en uso contra naturaleza; e igualmente los varones, dejando el uso natural de la mujer, se abrasaron en la concupiscencia de unos por otros, los varones por los varones, cometiendo torpezas y recibiendo en sí mismos el pago debido a su extravío".

La homosexualidad es frecuentemente efecto de la seducción y de la completa degeneración sexual ; pero puede ser asimismo una mala disposición morbosa. Su práctica se llama también sodomía, si es entre varones, y safismo o lesbianismo si entre mujeres.*

Hay todavía una perversión más increíble, y es la _bestialidad, o _sea, la pasión sexual con un animal, el apaciguamiento del instinto mediante el uso de un animal. En el AT había pena de muerte contra los culpables de este pecado (Ex 22, 19).

Quienes llevan el peso de una perversa predisposición encuentran muchas veces reducida su responsabilidad por una vida delictuosa y desenfrenada o por defectos psíquicos. Pero esa predisposición, como tal, no los excusa, así como tampoco la pasión natural justifica la fornicación. _Esos actos de perversión son responsables según el grado de libertad de que disfrutan sus autores._


Por eso hay que oponerse enérgicamente a los esfuerzos de los homosexuales por eximirse del castigo, sobre todo cuando pretenden probar que su vicio es una apetencia natural. Aunque su torcida predisposición disminuya en algunos casos su responsabilidad, en la mayoría de sus faltas sexuales entra esencialmente toda ella.



LOS PECADOS DE IMPUREZA


----------



## CreepyCoin (23 Nov 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Hilo tan desagradable como necesario para aquellos que piensan que ´hay que probar de todo¨ y sobre todo para aquellos heterosexuales que andan siempre con el LOVE IS LOVE en la boca.
> 
> Más bien debieran deciar ¨LOVE IS CACA¨ si gracias a las desgraciadas y perversas experiencias del OP, Dios le perdone, despertaran a la realidad.
> 
> ...



Te hace falta echar un polvo urgentemente


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Nov 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Te hace falta echar un polvo urgentemente



Tu debes ser de los de LOVE IS CACA, no?


----------



## McLovin (23 Nov 2022)

Me he quedado sin palabras después de leer el relato del forero de la cocina hipercalorica. No conocía yo sus desviaciones sexuales...a la mayoría de la gente nos importa 3 cojones con quién se acuesten los demás pero joder ... qué puto asco todo, es sexo apestoso literalmente, ya te tiene que gustar para aceptar todo esto...el relato me ha derroido el alma para siempre.


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (23 Nov 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Lo segundo es aclarar que yo NO soy maricon.



no que va 

taluec


----------



## machotafea (23 Nov 2022)

Maricooooooones


----------



## Woden (23 Nov 2022)

Gracias por el hilo, ya no podré ver a mis vecinos manfloritas con los mismos ojos.


----------

